# Old school install thread



## smgreen20

After talking with PPI-Art Collector, it was deemed OK to make an official OS install thread, so here it is. Please feel free to post all of the OS install pics you can/have. Over the next few weekends, I will attempt to Edit, cut/paste the OS installs posted in the OS showoff thread and put them here. 

So have at it and enjoy. Lets make this another thread that takes off and is unique as the OS showoff thread. 

Here's a link to the OS showoff thread just for those that want it here as a referral. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...advanced/36261-old-school-showoff-thread.html


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^^ Now those are some OLD SCHOOL pics right there!! 

LMAO on that fan for the Alphasonik 

Dude had 5 Zapco 151's in that Blazer... I bet he wishes he still had those, I wish I had them!!

Memories...


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I had two of the EV 30" in my 5-0 back in 85


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Man those M&M Godfathers brings back some memories.

So many Cerwin Vegas so little time!

Those are definately OLD SCHOOL pics... even the cars in the background are old school!!!


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Where have I seen that bug before? That design on the doors looks VERY familiar. Was it in a mag... auto sound and security or something??


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## psykosis

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

good lord those pictures are epic. Those Kickers (look like Comps) were my first subs. Bought them from my cousin, and LOVED them. 

*memories*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## nakamichidenon

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Hey I see a lot of alphasonic...no deltasonic? dp-200 or dp360s in high school i had that same pioneer nobby deck with a battery and to 2 6 1/2 craig coaxials with my custom 4 lockers that i cut the walls to join..hahha... then put some 7inch ads,dont know if you guys remeber those with an mc 300 in pepe.....little honda civic.... man....pictures...pictures pictures.... zierbox has out done it....to many pics ,,haha keep them rolling...


----------



## chijioke penny

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



zierbox said:


>


freaking babbs 6x9's and becker sub's!!!!!! zierbox how old are you again???


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## tomtomjr

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

The Blazer in your pic looks familiar. My first competition was in 87, and there was a Blazer with 12 or 16 M&M 15's on 2 RF Punch 45's. They were in front of me in line for dB readings. The line was slow, so we talked for about an hour or two. This was in Austin TX, off of Breaker LN. This looks like the Blazer. 

The pics of the rear deck's are interesting. Did a lot of those in Cutlass and Monte Carlo's. Cut out behind the back seat, add foam, then drop in a pair of Petras 15's.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

My GOD!... talk about memories.... Alphasonik ampracks, prescreened with 2-way,3-way & 4-way set ups & the amps to sell the upgrades!... 

Sony, Pinoeer,. & Kenwood Changer controllers, heck some even had aux in in 1995-97 DEH-300 or something like that to work with the M850 tape deck & the CDX single play component player... damn I wish had held on to all that stuff...

REAL old school... Someone mentioned the Alphasonik/Deltasonik being "more powerful".... well with Zed as the original designer... go figure!... Even up through the USAcoustics Changer over (Zed did some of them) they are incredible REAL class AB's.. I am hoping to get a new camera... I will post up my collection of Alpha's & USAcoustics...

I only saw one original Terminator by MTX amp... no original Blue Thunders.. same circa... such a cool thread....

Then there is my literature file/collection... goes back to 1988.. very spotty early on.. but very unique...

Tomjr... I'm in Dallas... wee need to meet up some time... I would LOVE to just reveal in the collection..

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## chad

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Those pics are just full of WIN, I'm digging some of the EQ curves, as Zappa would say "they are set for Maximum "fi"


----------



## tomtomjr

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



zierbox said:


>



That looks like Paul Brown of Thumpers in Desoto,TX. next to the Camaro.


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## M3NTAL

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Great Photos Zierbox, thank you very much!!


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## zierbox

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## formula6.0

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

 First post. Few pics from around 94'/95'

Four JLw1 12's,two coustic 460's,and 2 coustic 160's










Four JLw6 15s PPI 600 










In this..:blush:


----------



## 8675309

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Waffle grills


zierbox said:


>


----------



## 12v Electronics

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Found a few to add to the collection. Sorry for the bad pics. These were the ones that did not make it into the install book.


----------



## emrliquidlife

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



12v Electronics said:


> Found a few to add to the collection. Sorry for the bad pics. These were the ones that did not make it into the install book.



I have two of those Nak amps. A two channel and a four channel. I upgraded in 94 ish from an Alpine amp to the Naks. Night and day differance in the sound. I really should dig them out of hiding.

E


----------



## 12v Electronics

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



emrliquidlife said:


> I have two of those Nak amps. A two channel and a four channel. I upgraded in 94 ish from an Alpine amp to the Naks. Night and day differance in the sound. I really should dig them out of hiding.
> E


Those amps were great. I think they were a direct continuation of the PA 300, 350 and 400m. 

I thought I would give you a bit of insight (from what I remember) about these cars.









This car had all Nakamichi amps as you can see. I think they were 2-PA302's and 1-PA301 if I remember correctly. The front and rear speakers were B&W components. (one of my all time favorites) This car was done in 1989-1990 ish.








This Toyota Supra's owner would not let us cut anything in the car or put a screw in any hole that was not already there. It had a set of a/d/s 320is in the front (don't remember rears, but probably the same) and 2 -a/d/s/ S10 subs with a PH15 amp.

Funny, he was worried about modifying that car, but I bet it is pushing up daisies about now. 








This was a 1990 Mitsubishi Eclipse with all a/d/s 320is speakers S10 subs. The car also had a center channel in the dash controlled by an Audio Control ESP-3 and powered by a a/d/s PS5. The head unit was a Nakamichi CD tuner 1 (great HU) and the other amps were a/d/s PQ20, and 2 PQ10's. 

The car sounded GREAT. I liked it so much that I bought a similar car and did a bit more with it using the same ideas. My sub amp was a 1400w mono Alpine Class A amp. I haven't ever been able to find the model number anywhere. If any of you remember it, please let me know (circa 1988 ish). It was as big as a Buick and one of the most powerful/best sounding amps I have ever used. I should have never sold it. 


The next Ferarri pic is just a simple Alpine CD/tuner and phone install.

The last one is a 89 Camaro with Alpine class A amps. (They don't make them like that anymore huh?)


----------



## Scooter-Man

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here’s pictures from early 1994, I made the door pods and tweeters were mounted on the floor. Notice the two fake covers for the radio/EQ and the Parametric EQ.




















Petras Cardic 15” subs









The amps:
Two Punch 45’s, one for each channel and a 1st Gen Punch 150. I was a machinist at the time and custom made a heatsink, never sent it off to Fosgate for lettering.

I custom made some brass bars and had them chrome plated, caps were a ‘new’ item back then..



















The large sub cover acted as an AP mat (expanded metal and insulation) and each Punch 45 had it’s own cover. There was a fan at the bottom of each amp and a vent to allow the heat to come out the top of each cover..

The trunk was completely 'hidden' when the covers were on.


----------



## chad

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

LOL ACDelco in a Plymouth Acclaim


----------



## Scooter-Man

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



chad said:


> LOL ACDelco in a Plymouth Acclaim


I called that ACDelco the 'Phony Bologna'.. 

Late!


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here are some of my previous installs.

This is my 1997 Dodge Avenger ES I bought new. Install was done in 1998. Painted fiberglass was still pretty new at the time. Loved this system.


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

This was my 88 Mustang GT I bought in my final year of high school in 1993. I sold it to buy the Avenger. This car went through 2 iterations. The front stayed the same but the back was changed after the 1st system was stolen. First setup had a Punch 40 and Punch 60 with a Link joining them, 2 Punch 12s and a VERY elaborate and expensive passive xover system my brother made with all Solen components, displayed within the ABC-enclosure that had a plexi front window.

This the Alpine 7801 CD player, part of the best-looking lineup of decks they ever made. I made a lighted Alpine deck trim for it. You can see the remote for the 8080 alarm too.









Kicks and door panels. Kicks were pretty new back then. And check those door panels. Soundquest Audioforms. The BEST looking door panel ever made, custom or not, I've ever seen for a Fox-body Mustang. Anybody remember these? I don't know who fabbed up the prototypes for these or created the molds but they were beautifully sculpted. In a time when a carpeted plywood box screwed to a door panel was considered custom, these were just amazing. I had a RF Audiophile 6.5" mid in the door on a light grey formica baffle and the kicks had a RF Punch 4" mid and Splitz 3/4" tweet on same grey formica baffle.









The 2nd iteration of the rear of the car. This entire setup was removable from the car for when I went to college during the week I took it out for it's safety. Everything was on low-loss silver plated plugs. It weighed somewhere around 125 lbs I think. RF Punch 100ix, 4080 and 40i amps. RF Power 12" sub. Harrison Mighty-Mouse I think it was called 1F cap and fire extinguisher









My plates read EAR DMG  Man, those were the days!


----------



## Kerpal

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I have one of those Harrison Labs caps in my '90 Mustang GT. Now if I had a set of those Soundquest Audioforms door panels...


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

The Orion van in the late 80's at one of our local car audio stores...



...sub wall...



...amp wall, all Gen I HCCA's...



...we thought that van was the craziest thing we had ever seen! LOL.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

This was my 2nd system from around 1990-91. My 1st system was all RF with 2 Punch 45's and a XV-2 x-over. The Sony XEC-1000 in this system was overkill but, I liked the expandability it offered. The PPI 2150M was sweet and is still one of my most favorite amps of all time. I ran it at 2 ohm stereo pushing 4 Kicker free-air's. The Punch 45 ran all the mids and high's with passive x-overs on the tweet's.


----------



## gex90

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI_GUY said:


> This was my 2nd system from around 1990-91. My 1st system was all RF with 2 Punch 45's and a XV-2 x-over. The Sony XEC-1000 in this system was overkill but, I liked the expandability it offered. The PPI 2150M was sweet and is still one of my most favorite amps of all time. I ran it at 2 ohm stereo pushing 4 Kicker free-air's. The Punch 45 ran all the mids and high's with passive x-overs on the tweet's.


Nice!! Had a PPI 2150AM myself, and that is still my favorite amp when it comes to run the sub fast and tight!


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

That Technics amp brings back memories. The small city I grew up in had 1 car audio store after the local Stereo People went under around 1987. The guy carried Alpine, Pioneer and Technics as his main brands. After my brother started working there, he brought in Rockford. This was around the early 90s.

Here is what I was running in my truck in the 2005 IASCA season:

























The Alpine 3656 xover and 3401 parametric EQ were really nice pieces to work with. And I'm a huge proponent of making sure all your RCA jacks look used, even if they don't have to be.


----------



## xlynoz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



SUX 2BU said:


> That Technics amp brings back memories. The small city I grew up in had 1 car audio store after the local Stereo People went under around 1987. The guy carried Alpine, Pioneer and Technics as his main brands. After my brother started working there, he brought in Rockford. This was around the early 90s.
> 
> Here is what I was running in my truck in the 2005 IASCA season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine 3656 xover and 3401 parametric EQ were really nice pieces to work with. And I'm a huge proponent of making sure all your RCA jacks look used, even if they don't have to be.


I ran that same Alpine setup 3656 / 3401. In fact I'm getting ready to put that 3656 up for sale. I hate to do it because its a sweet unit but I don't ever see going back to it with the digital age upon us. 

Ah the memories of the good ol' days.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Keep the pics and stories coming. Great thread!


----------



## M.Hendrix

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Some early 90's Orion Xtreme subshttp://


----------



## lpreston

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

This was the system I did in 89. Four Punch 15's in the extra cab. Four Autoteks off the Altec Lansing ALC-20. Later on I added two EQTs, and a Fosgate 360. The tweets, mids an midbass were all Fosgate as well. Driven off a Sony headunit....the first cd changer I ever owned.


----------



## TREETOP

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

WOW lpreston!
I was heavily into this stuff in 1989 (that's when I graduated high school) and I recognize those Autotek amps. Not many people knew about those back then except a few underground shops ("The Bassment" in Oxnard CA comes to mind).

I completely don't recognize that Altec piece, it looks like a mixing board I used for the sound system at church! LOL!


----------



## slvrtsunami

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

DAT should like this one.










HCCA goodness...


----------



## k-ink

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I love this thread with so many amazing old school collections! My personal favorite pictures were of Zierbox's compact PG MS amps, as I have a few as new MS275's now 




zierbox said:


>


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Excuse pics of pics, a lot of my stuff is in storage after a move.


























HiFonics, PPI and old Audio control. M&M Godfather subs. Circa late 1992 / early 1993.


The bottom pic was my first " install " and box build. ( at 17 )


----------



## slvrtsunami

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*










now, THAT'S HCCA fun. This S-10 Blazer had 10 Cerwin Vega 4 ohm 12's......Seeing and reading these posts and pictures makes me REALLY miss those days....


----------



## slvrtsunami

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*










I dont know if I have already posted this.....but how about them 8's!!! 36 of them to be exact... Talk about tight bass....


----------



## sick1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## sick1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## sick1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## JayGold

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



sick1 said:


>



Nostalgic pics including old branded refrigerated products and girlfriend in bikini....WIN!


----------



## normalicy

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I'm gonna change things up a bit with some pics of when I was at the 1997 USAC finals. These are only a few of about 100 pics I've got. Sorry for the so-so pic quality. It was from a cheap 35mm & then scanned with a cheap scanner.


































































Anyone remember Team Gates? This was their PPI year (seemed like they changed sponsors every year.... and still won)


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I would love to see more pics of old school installs either completed or in progress. Plus, some pics of old Crank It Ups or Sound-Off's would be cool. I like seeing the old equipment when it was new and being put to good use! Here's some for you guys...

A friends Dodge D-50 back in the arly 90's. Notice the Eclipse h/u and Orion EQ..










Same truck, sub boxes in the bed ported into cab. With all the plexi and mirrors, it was a pretty trick setup at the time...










From the web, a whole bed full of those nasty Coustic 560's! Bet it was loud!










Also from the web. Lowrider p/u with early old school Orion subs.


----------



## Resonant

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

nice install! ^


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI_GUY said:


> From the web, a whole bed full of those nasty Coustic 560's! Bet it was loud!


OMFG!! 4 - 560's!! That was mega crazy insano power for that time period.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

More old school found on the net. 
With all of that expensive Cerwin Vega! gear, a security system is mandatory right?


----------



## Lance_S

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI_GUY said:


> More old school found on the net.
> With all of that expensive Cerwin Vega! gear, a security system is mandatory right?




Dude,

Love the security sytem, didn't check your tag, you from texas?


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I remember the RF van stopping by a local shop one summer in the late 80's. It truly was awesome. Over the next year or so, both the Linear Power and Orion vans stopped in. The Orion van remains the most amazing thing I have ever heard. Maybe it was the era with new equipment coming out on an almost weekly basis or maybe it was my impressionable age?
I like to think it had something to do with the walls of HCCA amps and XTR subs!


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^^^ REAL nice Power 650! IIRC, the one you have is an example of the last one's made around 1992. They used the 4" fan for only a short production run. There was some additional information online but I was unable to pinpoint it right now.

The KEF gear and OEQ's are nice as well!!


---


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Found a couple of pics of my first system when I was 16. It was a work still in process when these were taken. 6 MTX MTA-225's and 2 MTX MTA-250's. All I remember was a Pioneer headunit, 3-way and 2-way x-overs, 2pair of 1's,4's and 6.5's in the doors, 2 pair of 1's and 5.25's in the rear and 4-18" MTX Crankers for sub duty. Wish I had more/better pics, but this was all I could find. All that stuff is long gone, but I wish I had held onto it!!

I have a lot of pics from old IASCA events in Houston/Dallas around the same time that I might have to scan if anyone is interested.


















Oh, and I had a Pioneer CD changer... you can see the extra magazines laying in front of the sub enclosure. :S


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^ That's awesome. That's a seriously heavy duty (and expensive) system for a 16 year old kid! I didn't even know MTX made that line of subs. What kind of truck?

I'd love to see those old sound-off pics.


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



SUX 2BU said:


> ^ That's awesome. That's a seriously heavy duty (and expensive) system for a 16 year old kid! I didn't even know MTX made that line of subs. What kind of truck?
> 
> I'd love to see those old sound-off pics.


x2!!


----------



## draft6969

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

X3!!!


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

It was an '82 GMC with a sleeper on the back. It had a built small block 400 and even with all of the weight of the system would spank most cars around! My mom made me sell it after NBC came out with the report about the gas tanks exploding The guy who bought it totalled it 6 mos. later. :sick2:

I'll scan some of those photos, gimme a sec!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Riveted1 said:


> Found a couple of pics of my first system when I was 16. It was a work still in process when these were taken. 6 MTX MTA-225's and 2 MTX MTA-250's. All I remember was a Pioneer headunit, 3-way and 2-way x-overs, 2pair of 1's,4's and 6.5's in the doors, 2 pair of 1's and 5.25's in the rear and 4-18" MTX Crankers for sub duty. Wish I had more/better pics, but this was all I could find. All that stuff is long gone, but I wish I had held onto it!!
> 
> I have a lot of pics from old IASCA events in Houston/Dallas around the same time that I might have to scan if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I had a Pioneer CD changer... you can see the extra magazines laying in front of the sub enclosure. :S


What mini-truck club were you with?
The inside of that truck looks very familiar.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

So I know this thread is about what you own, but seeing all of the old install pics earlier in the thread made me remember these pics. I have a lot more somewhere, but maybe these will satisfy some of your old school cravings! Most are pics of subs/amps, cuz you have to remember I was like 15/16/17 and that's what impressed me the most! (Still does to some extent :laugh


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Awesome pics! Post all you want, these are GREAT!!!


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



















Nice pants and kicks!


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Riveted1 said:


> That was a full size pickup...so no mini-truck club for me! Nothing like that even existed where I lived in the sticks of east Texas! :laugh:


I saw that you are in AZ in your details and thought maybe I had seen that truck.
We had a few full size trucks in ours.
One guy even had a beer tap mounted to the outside of his 80's Chevy truck's b-pillar with the keg inside the cab.
The cops loved that one.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Riveted1 said:


> So I know this thread is about what you own, but seeing all of the old install pics earlier in the thread made me remember these pics. I have a lot more somewhere, but maybe these will satisfy some of your old school cravings! Most are pics of subs/amps, cuz you have to remember I was like 15/16/17 and that's what impressed me the most! (Still does to some extent :laugh


Ah, the oppulent 80-90s.
More money than sense.
Thanks for sharing the pics.
Lot's of artistic talent, electrical skills, engineering skills, top shelf equipment, and serious $$$ all thrown together.
Wonder how many of those show vehicles are still around.
Anyone else catch the liquid cooled PPI ARTS?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## draft6969

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

OMG!!! what great pics. post all you can find. i dont think anyone here will complain. i love to remember the old days. where where they taken? you said west texas, i grew up in south houston.


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ah, the oppulent 80-90s.
> More money than sense.
> Thanks for sharing the pics.
> Lot's of artistic talent, electrical skills, engineering skills, top shelf equipment, and serious $$$ all thrown together.
> Wonder how many of those show vehicles are still around.
> Anyone else catch the liquid cooled PPI ARTS?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Oh yes. I noted the liquid cooled PPI amps. That's rare jewel! I'm glad someone posted a picture of them in this thread, finally!


----------



## Ampman

Riveted1 said:


> Found a couple of pics of my first system when I was 16. It was a work still in process when these were taken. 6 MTX MTA-225's and 2 MTX MTA-250's. All I remember was a Pioneer headunit, 3-way and 2-way x-overs, 2pair of 1's,4's and 6.5's in the doors, 2 pair of 1's and 5.25's in the rear and 4-18" MTX Crankers for sub duty. Wish I had more/better pics, but this was all I could find. All that stuff is long gone, but I wish I had held onto it!!
> 
> I have a lot of pics from old IASCA events in Houston/Dallas around the same time that I might have to scan if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I had a Pioneer CD changer... you can see the extra magazines laying in front of the sub enclosure. :S


I've got an old school MTX TERMINATOR MTA250 tough amps.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Riveted1 said:


>


Holy crap!!! A first gen Colossus! And it's in use!


----------



## Riveted1

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



draft6969 said:


> OMG!!! what great pics. post all you can find. i dont think anyone here will complain. i love to remember the old days. where where they taken? you said west texas, i grew up in south houston.


Most of those were in Houston during IASCA finals in '92 IIRC. A few were from Dallas, notably the van w/the Infinity speakers/Hifonics/Kenwood setup (Monster Cable demo van) and the boat with the 4-15" Terminators in the front. 

I grew up in the New Waverly/Willis area if you are familiar w/that.

I have a whole album full of pics somewhere. I've seen it around, just don't remember where it has been stashed! Maybe I can dig around a bit and it'll turn up.


----------



## radwilsons5803

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Riveted1 said:


>



Ok, on the third pic down it looks as though they are using Astron power supplies, anyone know whats up with that? I saw another one that had the same ones in gold though. Did they use power supplies to power systems back then???


----------



## normalicy

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*










This is one of my favorite demo installs. Shame you're not showing more from the rest of the install.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



imjustjason said:


> Holy crap!!! A first gen Colossus! And it's in use!


Even better than that, the shows were in arenas. Thats how popular it was 20 years ago...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*









An old install I did for the shop I used to work at...1969 Cadillac Hearse...some nice old school U.S. Amps...


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^ Nice. Any pics of the rest of it? Do you remember what brand of hearse it was (Superior, M-M, S&S)?

I like those IMPP Pioneers from the early 90s. They were very popular when I was a teenager. I keep my eye open for them but never see them around which is odd considering how many must have been out there. Probably used, abused and thrown away for the most part.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Can't seem to find the pics of the outside. Not sure what brand it was. It was black, limo tinted windows, Boyd's wheels...here's a pic of the wall in it...


----------



## radwilsons5803

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> Can't seem to find the pics of the outside. Not sure what brand it was. It was black, limo tinted windows, Boyd's wheels...here's a pic of the wall in it...



Man, why can i not tell what subs those are? Im sure im gonna kick myself when someone chimes in though


----------



## Patriot_tech

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



radwilsons5803 said:


> Man, why can i not tell what subs those are? Im sure im gonna kick myself when someone chimes in though


I'm pretty sure those are Hollywood's, although I can't make out writing to tell the model. I think I remember that van from years ago. Wasn't it built by Century 2000? They were big hollywood dealers back then.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



radwilsons5803 said:


> Man, why can i not tell what subs those are? Im sure im gonna kick myself when someone chimes in though


Yep, they were Hollywood. They were actually 'Century 2000" branded Hollywoods. I worked for them doing all the shop's show vehicles and any bigger installs from 1992-2001...


----------



## normalicy

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



radwilsons5803 said:


> Man, why can i not tell what subs those are? Im sure im gonna kick myself when someone chimes in though


You & me both.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

They were the Hollywood "Reference Series" 12" with the cast baskets...really tight and punchy subs...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

How bout some Dr. Crankensteins?


----------



## bginvestor

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



lpreston said:


> This was the system I did in 89. Four Punch 15's in the extra cab. Four Autoteks off the Altec Lansing ALC-20. Later on I added two EQTs, and a Fosgate 360. The tweets, mids an midbass were all Fosgate as well. Driven off a Sony headunit....the first cd changer I ever owned.


Oh nice... Autoteks were the considered one of the best back in the early 90's.. (At least in my home town)

What ever happened to the quality of Autoteks? They were awesome amps..


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

A little Alma love for you guys..


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Ultimate Audio (with Brantley Waites)








James Campbell's Iasca winning Talon








Tim Maynor's Terminator truck








Another one of it...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

The Richard Clark/Autosound 2000 bread truck (with the 5 foot woofer)








Mark Fukuda's awesome yellow Blazer


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Some PPI subs for you...








A whole lotta Orion XTR 15's








Cerwin Vega bread truck


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Bunch of Rockford subs ( I believe it was Arthur Turgeon's)








A Blazer with a Phoenix Gold Cyclone installed


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

A bunch of Kicker subs








Bill Proud's truck (first to break 160 dB)








Brantley Waite's Econoline van


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

NOW we're talking! Great pics Micksh! Exactly the kind of pics I was hoping some of you had stashed away. Keep 'em comin!
I threw alot of my old pics away...along with every Orion Tech Brief, CSR and CA&E magazine I ever owned. That was ALOT. Just thought I was "done" with car audio at the time. Stupid.


----------



## DAT

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Keep the PICS coming


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Savard truck








Enhanced Audio truck


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I guess it was good timing for me to put a pic of the old Savard truck right after his post! Bill is a legend in the field, honored that he took the time to post on here....


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here's a couple of my older installs (the one with the RE subs isn't as old though)


----------



## smgreen20

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


>


I sooooo remember this one. Was one of my favs. 1 PG Cyclone, 4 PG XMAX 10's, 2 ZPA0.5's and I can't remember the other amps. 2 ZPA0.3's maybe??

I have the article done on this truck by CA&E.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> Some PPI subs for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What vehicle was this wall of PPI Pro Subs in? Was it a factory show vehicle? That is ALOT of weight hanging over the rear tires of something. Would love to see more pics of this one.
> 
> A whole lotta Orion XTR 15's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this an Orion factory show vehicle (van I assume)?
> Love seeing this stuff. Alot very talented and creative people involved in these installs/designs.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here's some major PPI love for you guys...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Fantastic. Keep 'em coming  Dig the Firebird with all the Kicker. I can just picture it pounding out C&C Music Factory or Young MC LOL


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Some more for you..


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> Here's some major PPI love for you guys...


Wall after wall of Arts!!!
And the 1st pic with all of them liquid cooled!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wall after wall of Arts!!!
> And the 1st pic with all of them liquid cooled!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Figured you'd love those.... They were hugely popular at USAC and IASCA Finals in those years of course...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Some more..


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> Some more..


Why would anyone want dual cd changers?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh;1449907
[IMG said:


> http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j459/micksh1/Old%20school%20audio%20pics/Orionconceptamps2.jpg[/IMG]


MAN! A whole wall of 97.3 Concepts! 
I've never seen pics of this van anywhere. Very cool!


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


>


I know the odds are slim but, I would love to get hold of a set of original Gold letter Kicker Competitions, 10", 12" or even 15", in excellent condition. 
Anybody?


----------



## ebrahim

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

There is pics and some info on Harry Kimura's Acura Legend on the one site that I know of and I shall share it with you.

Welcome to SpeakerWorks/USD Audio

Once you on that site go to installs and go down the page and click on him and if I am not mistaken it is the second vehicle on their site.


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

@Micksh, thanks for taking the time to scan and share the sound-off pics...they are GREAT!


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



normalicy said:


> Hey Micksh, you must have been at most of the same shows that I was. I've got very similar pics of most of the ones you posted.


The shop I worked at and I competed a lot from 1993-1998...most of these pics are from USAC or IASCA Finals 95, 96, or our show at the Summit County Fairgrounds in Akron around that same time. We were really big in USAC mostly. We competed in Pro 1001-up with a white Astro with 16 JL 15", 30 MB Quart mids and highs, and PPI (4 A300, 1 A600, 1 A404) and U.S. Amps (4 VlX-400)....It never lost at a full SQ/SPL show, and held the USAC Outlaw SPL World Record for a short time, plus placed 6th at IASCA Super Bowl of Sound (which I thought was pretty good for that show, ALL the top IASCA competitors showed up for that one, and a van with 16-15's and 30 insides automatically went in with a slight disadvantage there!). My truck was a lifted Ford Bronco II with 12 Dr. Crankenstein 15" and a VLX-200 and I was the USAC Pro-251-500 Legal SPL World Record Holder for 1995-1996. So I got a LOT of good pics from those years. There will be plenty more, trust me!


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^ That's awesome. Thanks for posting all of these! What kind of SPL numbers did those vehicles hit?

That van with all the Orion Concept amps is crazy. Makes you wonder where all that gear goes once the vehicles are dismantled? Same with some of those all-Rockford vehilces like that lifted Toyota with the shell and all the *********** 1000's standing up. 

The RF demo cars are works of art. Their style and grace is amazing. Love it.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



SUX 2BU said:


> ^ That's awesome. Thanks for posting all of these! What kind of SPL numbers did those vehicles hit?
> 
> That van with all the Orion Concept amps is crazy. Makes you wonder where all that gear goes once the vehicles are dismantled? Same with some of those all-Rockford vehilces like that lifted Toyota with the shell and all the *********** 1000's standing up.
> 
> The RF demo cars are works of art. Their style and grace is amazing. Love it.


Here was my truck...it did 150.5 legal using Flashdance (I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a record for over a year)

















...and here was the Astro, which did around 154.5 on the dash legal and 159.6 outlaw...


----------



## Navy Chief

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> Here was my truck...it did 150.5 legal using Flashdance (I know it doesn't sound like much, but it was a record for over a year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here was the Astro, which did around 154.5 on the dash legal and 159.6 outlaw...


Are those hifonics colossus I see in that astro. If they are did you used to run Pro Tech 15s. That looks a lot like the van that beat Mark Fakuda at the 1994 USAC finals in Memphis.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

So here's some more for you guys...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

So it's time to add a few more...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^^ Love the sound off pics! I'm glad somebody spend all the $$ on the film and having it developed back then...and mad props for taking the time to do the scans :beerchug:


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



bigdwiz said:


> ^^ Love the sound off pics! I'm glad somebody spend all the $$ on the film and having it developed back then...and mad props for taking the time to do the scans :beerchug:


No problem! I enjoy doing it actually...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I suppose a few more are in order...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Time for some more...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## FLYONWALL9

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I competed against this car (honda civic) at the Fairgrounds in Ft. Walton Beach Fl. when I was in the AF. One of the loudest all around cars I came across back then. Dude had some home made horns.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



FLYONWALL9 said:


> Micksh said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I competed against this car (honda civic) at the Fairgrounds in Ft. Walton Beach Fl. when I was in the AF. One of the loudest all around cars I came across back then. Dude had some home made horns.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always LOVED the old OZ Superman stuff....the subs weren't ridiculously loud, but just sounded smooth and realistic...the mids and tweets were phenomenal too...
Click to expand...


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## GSlider

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


>



I believe that is The Hi-Fi Shop's Astro van. Built by the notorious Greg Cobbs. In this pic it was running 72 Punch Power 10's off of 24 BD1500's. It was crazy loud!


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Okay, scanned some more pics....


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

And for a couple more pics of my work back then....


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

And just a few more of my installs again...


----------



## so cal eddie

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^^ AWESOME STUFF RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## draft6969

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Micksh you are the man!!! ill never get tired of you posting the old installs.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



draft6969 said:


> Micksh you are the man!!! ill never get tired of you posting the old installs.


Thanks! I think I'm finally running out of pics...I'm still digging up a few, hopefully...


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^ Agreed. Love the old pics. Wow, those US Amps really are surfboards! What were the specs on those things?


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



SUX 2BU said:


> ^ Agreed. Love the old pics. Wow, those US Amps really are surfboards! What were the specs on those things?


I believe those put out 100watts each 48" long amp.


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here's some from old CES' and some local shows.


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*









































































take credit if you worked or own these vehicles.

Wayne Harris' Terminator Hearse was always one of my favorites and what inspired me to run 2 Power 1000's after he switched to Rockford.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

WOW! Great pics! you are posting ones even older than all the ones I did...yours must be late 80's-early 90's! LOVE them!


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> WOW! Great pics! you are posting ones even older than all the ones I did...yours must be late 80's-early 90's! LOVE them!


yeah, i'm not sure exactly when these were all taken. I'm sure different times as well. I know I have a lot more, just need to dig them out.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



jtaudioacc said:


> Here's some from old CES' and some local shows.


I've always wanted one of those PPI 2350DM amps!


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I may of in fact did some work on the sansui van shown above. I cant tell as I just did a series of mid drivers in the rear doors to demo different speaker combos and cant see more of the vehicle. It was white with a light blue carpet......

The sansui vehicle I worked on was (I believe) an ugly as poop Chev Lumina van (it was a van, ugly but may of been a ford windstar). 
It did sound surprisingly good considering it has a bunch of mixed drivers. 

~JH


----------



## Prime mova

jtaudioacc said:


> Wayne Harris' Terminator Hearse was always one of my favorites and what inspired me to run 2 Power 1000's after he switched to Rockford.


I've always enjoyed reading Wayne's articles in CSR and seeing footage of his Terminator Hearse. He had 3 difference types of gear in his Hearse builds I think MTX was another one of them.


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Prime mova said:


> I've always enjoyed reading Wayne's articles in CSR and seeing footage of his Terminator Hearse. He had 3 difference types of gear in his Hearse builds I think MTX was another one of them.


yeah, I believe it started out with MTX, or maybe that was just the woofers. Orion next or with the original build, and finally, Rockford.

The amp rack spun around to show all the wiring and crossovers.

I'll always remember the wiring harness machine he designed and built at rockford that he showed us when I went to RTTI back in like '88. 
It combined a number of wires, and rolled black tape around it all automated. The wiring was used when rockford had a few oem amp upgrade harnesses.


----------



## draft6969

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

dont you wish you could go back and grab up all that old equipment!!!! love the pics. would love to see more. does anyone else think there should be a thread just for these pics?


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Prime mova said:


> I've always enjoyed reading Wayne's articles in CSR and seeing footage of his Terminator Hearse. He had 3 difference types of gear in his Hearse builds I think MTX was another one of them.


Wayne put up some vids of his "Terminator" on Youtube...a MUST see!!

1985 Version:
30" EV sub in 50cu/ft enclosure FTW!!







Another 1985 Video from TV8 "Texas Tales":






1990 CES showing Terminator at RF Booth:






1992 "World of Wheels" - Terminator:


----------



## draft6969

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Its hard to rember when you cranked up rock instead of some bass cd  
good times, good times


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



draft6969 said:


> Its hard to rember when you cranked up rock instead of some bass cd
> good times, good times


Totally agree! Our hearse we had back in 1992-1994 or so had 16-12" and 23 mids and highs, and ROCKED when we played something like "Man in the Box"!

Now you just hear the same old tired bass/rap songs anytime someone demos at a show...


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Wow! Some really great memories in those pics JT. I always enjoyed seeing reports from shows on the West coast because of the great weather and topless trucks. Alot of those pics look like 1986-91 I would say. I've never seen pics of that huge Sansui install. Was that a factory or store demo vehicle? The Kicker, LP and Orion vans all made regular passes thru our area back then and drew huge crowds. Those pics are like car audio GOLD!

How many times did you guys put the Top Gun Soundtrack in to show off your system???


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



jtaudioacc said:


> Here's some from old CES' and some local shows.


Fantastic trip down memory lane.
That 1st pic was of the old Hot Tops Mitsubishi; a mini-truck convertible top company in Tempe, AZ.
I forgot about the sound system they put in it which came later.
The backstory on that truck is it was brand new from a Mitsubishi dealer and was on loan to Hot Tops for the top conversion and wild paint and interior.
The dealership changed ownership and the truck was forgotten about. It was never titled and the wheels on it never fit the hubs so it was a roller only. The truck was given to Precision Audio (car audio shop next door to Hot Tops) in trade for something, and they put in the kick ass system you see. 
I have no idea whatever happened to it after that.
Maybe it wound up in SoCal based on your pics.

I'll see if I can drag up some old pics of it featured in Truckin' Magazine.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here's the magazine pics of the Hot tops truck "Ladies Choice".

jtdaudioacc,
Do you have anymore pics of this truck's PPI system?
Thanks in advance!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's the magazine pics of the Hot tops truck "Ladies Choice".
> 
> jtdaudioacc,
> Do you have anymore pics of this truck's PPI system?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR






























that's all I have of the truck in this batch of pictures.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I had forgotten that they remounted the passenger front seat backwards.
Great truck.
Paint popped in the sunlight.
Too bad it was cobbled together and a felony to posess. 
Thanks again for the trip down memory lane.

BTW, the model was Shelley Edwards.
Sweet girl.
Always willing to show off her store bought hootersshe had done later on to anyone that had money or her favor. 
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

That truck was in another mag but, I can't remember which one. AS&S maybe? 
I have a segment taped (VHS) from the TV news magazine "20/20" back around 1990 about the car stereo movement. It started with L'Trimm's "Cars That Go Boom" video. 
Alot of the rides weve talked about and pics posted here were in that segment.
Keep 'em comin!


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI_GUY said:


> That truck was in another mag but, I can't remember which one. AS&S maybe?
> I have a segment taped (VHS) from the TV news magazine "20/20" back around 1990 about the car stereo movement. It started with L'Trimm's "Cars That Go Boom" video.
> Alot of the rides weve talked about and pics posted here were in that segment.
> Keep 'em comin!


Make it digital, and YouTube it!

Also, thanks BIG time to JT for putting those old school pics online. Any and all you find we would GREATLY appreciate seeing! Some of my fav installs are from the early 90's. Gotta love the big systems but also props to those using single amps (Punch 45's, Orion 225 HCCA's, PPI Pro Mos 25's, etc) to power an entire system for the 50 watt and under classes.


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Man, those pics were awesome! The RF van with the 2 Power 1000's I remember at shows in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. It rocked Madonna's Vogue so good it made me sick. Good times 

I think I saw that same 20/20! It might have been more like 1988 maybe? I remember being in junior high and saw it at home one day and was so blown away that car audio was getting TV time. It was so cool! I remember them profiling a guy who was in NYC and had a late 70's Buick Riviera I believe, with custom burgundy paint and shaved doors with electric poppers. Had 4 - 15's in the trunk (in a nasty box literally plopped in the trunk, facing upwards to the trunk lid!) and some MTX midbass in the rear that they were showing hopping to the beat. It was awesome 

Cars That Go Boom was a regular CD in my Alpine 7801 back in the early 90s.


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I found a few more pics myself...if I get time later to scan them in, I will!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI_GUY said:


> That truck was in another mag but, I can't remember which one. AS&S maybe?
> I have a segment taped (VHS) from the TV news magazine "20/20" back around 1990 about the car stereo movement. It started with L'Trimm's "Cars That Go Boom" video.
> Alot of the rides weve talked about and pics posted here were in that segment.
> Keep 'em comin!


Definitely youtube it and shoot us all a link!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

here's some more


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## circa40

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

^ I spy redline odkd


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Superb pics!

Funny to see those Orion HCCA's already turning pink....



>


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



circa40 said:


> ^ I spy redline odkd


were the ODKD the tweeters? I used to run them in my mini truck. along with about everything else at one time or another. :laugh:


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I crack up every time I see the old pics with all the 5" televisions in the dash...I remember installing ones like that!


----------



## circa40

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



jtaudioacc said:


> were the ODKD the tweeters? I used to run them in my mini truck. along with about everything else at one time or another. :laugh:


pic 2


----------



## normalicy

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Holy crap jtaudioacc, that's serious old school. Right when I started. Good stuff.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Some very cool Orion GS goodness in those pics as well. Nice.


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



jtaudioacc said:


>


Awesome awesome pics! A few in this reply I really like. Those Hifonics subs look VERY much like my Gauss-built Alpine 6012 sub. Wonder if Gauss did them for Hifonics too. The black Kenwoods remind me of a 37 Nash hot rod that a guy from Winnipeg would drive to Edmonton just to compete with. He had a few of these. And it's these ones that I think of as OS Kenwood, not the newer silver ones.

The Mustang with the Nightstalkers is really cool. You hardly ever saw those subs and they were really beefy looking. Who did the Competition amps? Were those G&S too?


----------



## jbreddawg

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Fantastic pics !! Brings back alot of memories. I have seen plenty of shows but we weren't smart enough to carry cameras with us back then lol


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



SUX 2BU said:


> Who did the Competition amps? Were those G&S too?


Yep, G&S branded PPI's.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

I've NEVER seen that many G&S amps in one place EVER!


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Somehow looked over this one with all those near new PPI Black Beauties!


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

arrghhh... damm. Great pics, than you gang!


----------



## jtaudioacc

Ok, well, here's a couple old ones. 









Blue 2350GX and Blue 280GX









Bunch of gold Power 300's.


----------



## normalicy

The point is that it's different than the OS component thread. It was pointed out on the other thread that the OP would prefer the installs to be in a different thread. So here we go.

I'll be posting some up later after I've uploaded them.


----------



## n_olympios

I might have a few photos as a contribution to this thread in a few days.


----------



## Darth SQ

normalicy said:


> The point is that it's different than the OS component thread. It was pointed out on the other thread that the OP would prefer the installs to be in a different thread. So here we go.
> 
> I'll be posting some up later after I've uploaded them.


Show me where the OP preferred the installs moved here.

Bret
PPI ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SUX 2BU

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



zierbox said:


>


How did those 30" EV sound? What kind of airspace did you end up with? That baffle looks awfully thin for how large it was to hold those monsters! lol


Love the pics of the "square body" 73-87 GM trucks. As a current of a short-wide 2wd, I can tell you that there is nowhere near enough room behind the seat for 4 subs, let alone the space-hungry subs of the 80's. You get at best 2 cu. ft. behind there, maybe 2.5 cu. ft. with the seat moved up. 

I'm currently building a box just to hold one 10" and it has to be T-shaped, as I have bucket seats, to the airspace I want. Going to hold either a Blues BL-10 or gold-letter Kicker Comp C-10-8. It's an ABC box configuration. But even still, it will be 1.75 cubes net, after the space for the two Alpine 3539 amp enclosures are figured in.


----------



## PPI_GUY

normalicy said:


> The point is that it's different than the OS component thread. It was pointed out on the other thread that the OP would prefer the installs to be in a different thread. So here we go.
> 
> I'll be posting some up later after I've uploaded them.


Would it be possible to create an old school forum with this thread and the showoff thread as either sub-forums or just move both to the new forum? 
Might make it easier to navigate or find both threads. I can't imagine there would be anywhere near as many photos/comments in an install thread.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Would it be possible to create an old school forum with this thread and the showoff thread as either sub-forums or just move both to the new forum?
> Might make it easier to navigate or find both threads. I can't imagine there would be anywhere near as many photos/comments in an install thread.


I'll look into it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## datcrew

Loving this thread already....
Here's the boot of my first install(ok lash up!)
I never competed,just a hobby really,so I wasn't to bothered about looks.










Ppi 2050
Ppi2200
Ppi2350
Sony xec 1000











4 x cv xls 18's










Sorry its upside downe286.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## datcrew

Sorry the last picture was upside down!


----------



## chefhow

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Show me where the OP preferred the installs moved here.
> 
> Bret
> PPI ART COLLECTOR


It was mentioned in the very first post on this thread back in 2008


----------



## chad

chefhow said:


> It was mentioned in the very first post on this thread back in 2008


It's like a feken time machine dudes.


----------



## imjustjason

chefhow said:


> It was mentioned in the very first post on this thread back in 2008





chad said:


> It's like a feken time machine dudes.


Yeah, well... lemme splain. Smgreen started this thread just yesterday. He was urged by other members to start a new thread for the install pics that some felt were cluttering the Old School Showoff Thread. 

I found Smgreen's first post in the Old School Showoff Thread and moved it here so that I could subsequently move all of the post of other people's installs in the Old School Showoff Thread thread to here. So in actuality this thread didn't exist in 2008. I just moved a 2008 post to be the OP so that Smgreen would still be the OP... in this thread. Thus the time machine.

I like having the installs separate from the gear thread. IF this thread dies away I will just move everything back into the Old School Showoff Thread. Then that will be the end of the needing another thread discussion... I hope.


----------



## Darth SQ

chefhow said:


> It was mentioned in the very first post on this thread back in 2008


Nevermind.
This thread didn't exist until two days ago.

ijj clears it up really well in the above thread.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chad

2 threads were merged, one existed, one was recently created.

that's it, hence the "fekin time machine" comment.


----------



## imjustjason

chad said:


> 2 threads were merged, one existed, one was recently created.
> 
> that's it, hence the "fekin time machine" comment.


Bingo!


----------



## Old Skewl

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll look into it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I think an Old School Sub-Forum would be a good idea.


----------



## normalicy

OK, this will take a while, but I'll try to get them all up. Many of these are from the 1997 USAC finals. There may be some duplicates, but I don't feel like finding the ones I already posted.


----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy

OK, I'll post more later so as not to saturate things.


----------



## smgreen20

Nice Normalicy. I really like the Clarion, PG (all of them), MTX, and LANZAR installs. Oh the memories.....


----------



## Fricasseekid

In Soviet Russia thread subscribe to you! 

What a bunch of commies! Thanks!


----------



## soundboy

Some old school photo`s here..

SASCA 1997 Finals Report

http://www.nordicaudi.com/bilstereo/bildarkivet/991219_fridh/fridh.htm

http://www.nordicaudi.com/bilstereo/bildarkivet/991114_bps99/bps99.htm


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


































































Can you find the Symmetry?


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*


















































I think there were 24 15's in a tunnel shaped like a horse show. The Pics show both sides of the tunnel. Each opening was behind the passenger and driver. You cant see all of the 15's


----------



## smgreen20

Love the OS PG installs, I have the mags those pics are from. 

Here's my contribution finally. LANZAR van from '96.


----------



## soundboy

Here are some old school photo`s! Is a lot.. 

Many cars from 90`s - 2000! Most of them is from Sweden and some from Norway!

Bagage / 2000 1 januari Billjudmix / Galleri / bruze - Marcus Brunzell

Intrer / 2000 1 januari Billjudmix / Galleri / bruze - Marcus Brunzell

2000 1 januari Billjudmix / Galleri / bruze - Marcus Brunzell


----------



## normalicy

OK, time for another batch.


----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## bigdwiz

Excellent pics! Great job on the scans, keep them comin'


----------



## audionutz

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> I competed against this car (honda civic) at the Fairgrounds in Ft. Walton Beach Fl. when I was in the AF. One of the loudest all around cars I came across back then. Dude had some home made horns.



WOWZERS!!! This is farkin AWESOME!!! Such good memories...this, my DIY friends, was the first install in the civic. Circa 1994/95. I recall the Ft Walton show well  I remember being jealous of the dude with the vintage HiFonics amps, and the toyota with dual alpine DSP processors!

Thanks again for posting this!!!
Steve


----------



## audionutz

Damn guys, seriously, this is like the best thread I've seen in a very, very long time! I know it sucks to scan pix, but PLEEEEEEEEEEASE keep em comin! Im like a kid in a candy store!
I swear I will return the favor with some vintage shots as soon as I get some free time


----------



## Micksh

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



audionutz said:


> WOWZERS!!! This is farkin AWESOME!!! Such good memories...this, my DIY friends, was the first install in the civic. Circa 1994/95. I recall the Ft Walton show well  I remember being jealous of the dude with the vintage HiFonics amps, and the toyota with dual alpine DSP processors!
> 
> Thanks again for posting this!!!
> Steve


So the civic is yours?


----------



## audionutz

Yes. see here Steve Head | Nutz Crew | Team Audionutz....It's had a long and storied career, to say the least.
Steve


----------



## Micksh

audionutz said:


> Yes. see here Steve Head | Nutz Crew | Team Audionutz....It's had a long and storied career, to say the least.
> Steve


Well, glad to have had a picture of it to post for you to see then! I absolutely LOVE the old-school OZ stuff, I ran the mids and tweeters, and installed MANY of the subs. GREAT sounding stuff. It's funny, so many people looked at them and thought they looked like they were nothing special how they were made, but they just sounded so warm and natural. Wish I still had all mine, along with the Blade Technologies amps I ran too....


----------



## Derekj

Some shots of my first install from back in 1991. System consisted of a 7903, Altec Langsing tweets, Atomic 4" mids in dash, Hifonics Pluto amp and Cleo 3 band parametric, 2 Atomic 8's in a bandpass box and some 4" coax's for rear fill. Sounded pretty good and won me a few IASCA comps back then in 0-100 class.

Derek


----------



## audionutz

Wow I remember those blue capacitors before they hit the mainstream LOL!!!


----------



## ADCS-1

Found a album from mid-90`s, a lot different cars from Sweden. The guy with the -58 Royal is still competiting with the same car. To prevent theft, and gain some bonus-piont at installation, he welded his Orion`s directly to the car. 
Garaget | gamla ljudbilar (Black-Angels fotoalbum)

(translation: nästa=next)


----------



## normalicy

ADCS-1 said:


> Found a album from mid-90`s, a lot different cars from Sweden. The guy with the -58 Royal is still competiting with the same car. To prevent theft, and gain some bonus-piont at installation, he welded his Orion`s directly to the car.
> Garaget | gamla ljudbilar (Black-Angels fotoalbum)
> 
> (translation: nästa=next)


Nice find, lots of good looking old school installs there. On that note, here are some pics from the 2001 USAC finals if I recall correctly.


----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## DAT

Love the Old School Pics, thanks again!


----------



## Venomized

OMG this brought back memories!!! I LOVED that RF suburban. I sat in that thing at a IASCA comp back in the day. That thing was awesome.

***Edit***

Makes me feel old since a lot of these vehicles/installs I have seen in person!!!


----------



## adamtwo4

Wow this thread brings me back to my teen years. Wanting Rockford, able to afford Rockwood.


----------



## eisnerracing

OLD school install for an old school customer 
customer showed up at my shop with Opti drive amps, OZ speakers and solo baric subs and explain he was old school and wanted an old school style install - install on 11/2011 
had to jump into my way back machine to my early install days for this one.

3 opti amps / behind the OZ crossovers is a battery box with a yellow top and all fuse block and power dist.

carpet , carpet and more carpet - BUT as old school as i am i refuse to use CAMO caps or screw caps !!! LMAO


----------



## smgreen20

Just to clarify, those subs aren't Solobarics, they're XPL's. Decent subs too. Had two 10"s back in the day.

An Opti2100 to each sub and the Opti6200 to the mids, front/rear. Nice set up.


----------



## Venomized

I wondered when the XPL subs would pop up on here


----------



## normalicy

I'm back. Here's the last of them. These should all be from the 2001 USAC finals too. There are pics of the very first JL W7's in production in this lot.

Yeah, there's a stereo in the Jeep, but I'm a Jeep guy & thus was too impressed with the outside to take pics of the inside.


----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## normalicy




----------



## Prime mova

...1980's builds


----------



## Venomized

Anyone ever wonder where half of these cars are now??? Or the equipment for that matter


----------



## normalicy

I frequently wonder what happened to all of the demo vehicles & the contest vehicles. Are they still around, were they stripped, or stolen?


----------



## Venomized

Probably stored in a warehouse somewhere for the major manufacturers but as far as the ones that were privately owned it would be interesting to see if they still own them or if theyre stripped and the vehicle has gone to the junkyard or is in weeds on a farm somewhere


----------



## robert_wrath

Venomized said:


> Anyone ever wonder where half of these cars are now??? Or the equipment for that matter





normalicy said:


> I frequently wonder what happened to all of the demo vehicles & the contest vehicles. Are they still around, were they stripped, or stolen?


Scrap metal.


----------



## Venomized

More than likely they did all go to the shredder and the equipment was sold off but Im sure there are a few that are still stored somewhere.


----------



## imjustjason

Just a while ago Dan Quisenberry's white Daytona with all the VSE stuff in it was for sale on eBay. Nearly all the equipment was still there. Car was in great shape and was a fair price.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

got a link?


----------



## imjustjason

I had a link. That was mid September.


----------



## Navy Chief

When I went home to Erie, PA for Christmas I stopped into PJ's to ask what happened to some of the old cars. Confirmed that Greg Cassis' Typhoon was stripped and returned to stock and sold as well as Tony Dionisis' Vette. The Lumina, Dan's Daytona and possibly Buddy Wentz cougar (concrete cougar) still exists, and don't forget Tyrone Chestnut's Legend. There is a guy in Erie that owns a Dodge Raider with a 90's install with 3 VLX-400s and I think 18 G&S Redline 15s. Apparently he brought it out last summer, maybe to shake the lake, everyone laughed until he turned it up.


----------



## Miklebud

My first car!!


----------



## bigdwiz

Guys, I'm itching to make an Old School Install Slideshow video, I just need pics and your permission to use them in a video. I'll give you whatever type of attribution (Name/username/etc.) in the video for providing the pictures. It would be best to have pics at least 1600x1200 so they will look good at 1080P HD. I'll contact a couple of you directly, but anyone interested in sharing, please contact me. I'll post it on YouTube and share with everyone! Thanks!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Kicking my self for not taking more pics of my installs in highschool (mid 90s).. These pics really bring me back.


----------



## Micksh

bigdwiz said:


> Guys, I'm itching to make an Old School Install Slideshow video, I just need pics and your permission to use them in a video. I'll give you whatever type of attribution (Name/username/etc.) in the video for providing the pictures. It would be best to have pics at least 1600x1200 so they will look good at 1080P HD. I'll contact a couple of you directly, but anyone interested in sharing, please contact me. I'll post it on YouTube and share with everyone! Thanks!


You are welcome to use any of the ones I posted from shows, including all my old installs too.


----------



## mcintoshi

I thought I had more, but I guess over the years they got tossed. These are from my high school days in the late 80's. The first pic was in my 1986 Olds Cutlass Ceira 2 door. It was 4 Lanzar 15's running off a Rockford Power 1000 with a couple Punch 150's pushing Polk Audio's front and rear. I had wrecked the car and put the box in my bedroom while the car was getting painted. Obviously this was a WALL. 

The other pics are in your typical Nissan pickup truck with a shell. 16 MTX Blue Thunder 12's and Rockford Power series amps.


----------



## imjustjason

imjustjason said:


> Just a while ago Dan Quisenberry's white Daytona with all the VSE stuff in it was for sale on eBay. Nearly all the equipment was still there. Car was in great shape and was a fair price.





OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> got a link?





imjustjason said:


> I had a link. That was mid September.


Back up for sale. 

Dodge : Daytona Dodge : Daytona | eBay


----------



## chad

imjustjason said:


> Back up for sale.
> 
> Dodge : Daytona Dodge : Daytona | eBay


what is your current bid?


----------



## normalicy

Nice!


----------



## normalicy

Decent price too considering what all is in there & the condition of the car (immaculate).


----------



## Darth SQ

Fosgate mixed with PPI....BLASPHEMY! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason

chad said:


> what is your current bid?


That's funny. When you throw out all of the obvious greats, Clark, Kimura, Klodner, Eldridge, Matsubara, this Daytona is the one I would most like to have. Mostly because I'm a VSE alarm guy till the end. The alarm work on this car alone is next level even by current day standards.


----------



## ahardb0dy

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Fosgate mixed with PPI....BLASPHEMY!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I agree !! My buddy is a big RF fan, I give him hell all the time


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> A Blazer with a Phoenix Gold Cyclone installed


Taht is actually a GMC Typhoon that was done by MobileFX of Lombard IL. I believe Jerry Smith was the installer. He personally had an S10 that used Canton and Soundstream IIRC and had done well with that truck...


----------



## StockA4

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



bginvestor said:


> Oh nice... Autoteks were the considered one of the best back in the early 90's.. (At least in my home town)
> 
> What ever happened to the quality of Autoteks? They were awesome amps..


Same thing that happened to every other brand in this thread. Buyouts. The only thing left are the names. A fact that used to upset me, but I have to look at the bright side: If there were no buyouts, the pieces in my collection wouldn't be nearly as cool as they are now!


----------



## StockA4

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*








[/QUOTE]

I only read about this van, I've never seen it. One of my goals is to have just one 97.3 to complete the set. :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: Nobody wants to sell theirs though....sniff-(walks away sad)-sniff.


----------



## [email protected]

The Concept gear was amazing! I had the Orion Concept 97.2 digital EQ and that piece was stellar! Wish I never sold it! All digital domain processing! I wanted to mod my MX406 to output digital directly to the concept and then output the concept digitally to the Mac MDA 4000 but I never went that far...

Man those were fun days!


----------



## niteyder

Squeezing it all in here:


----------



## StockA4

---Courtesy of MCLSOUND---


----------



## MCLSOUND

Yea,thanks for posting them Stock
Some were from Cobo hall for the Detroit Auto show and some from a show in London Ontario.I have some of me and Holly Mungal(Canadian IASCA champ) and his work I will get out later.


----------



## StockA4

MCLSOUND said:


> Yea,thanks for posting them Stock
> Some were from Cobo hall for the Detroit Auto show and some from a show in London Ontario.I have some of me and Holly Mungal(Canadian IASCA champ) and his work I will get out later.


Happy to do it as long as my computer is up to it.


----------



## Lteeples

Favorite thread so far. Almost all of these installs were done before I had my driver's license but they are the ones that got me hooked. I wish I could have been a part of those days. I actually started at Autographics in Bridge City, TX but it was after the days where it was okay to take up all of your space for stereo equipment. I am really craving building a system with countless drivers in it. It was so much fun back then to go to a "crank it up".


----------



## StockA4

Lteeples said:


> Favorite thread so far. Almost all of these installs were done before I had my driver's license but they are the ones that got me hooked. I wish I could have been a part of those days. I actually started at Autographics in Bridge City, TX but it was after the days where it was okay to take up all of your space for stereo equipment. I am really craving building a system with countless drivers in it. It was so much fun back then to go to a "crank it up".


I was around back then, the 90's at least. It's all different today. I'm peicing together a couple old school systems. For one of them I have my high watt, ultra high excursion sub(s). But for the other one, I want do it like it was done back then. I want to take a bunch of 4 or 8 ohm subs and keep adding them to the system until the amp is at it's final load.


----------



## [email protected]

Just a few pics. of some install's I did late's 90's early 2000's. Perhaps not old school but certainly starting to gain an element of Nostalgia since many of the products used are still highly saughtafter...

Grand Prix GTP Sedan.
Canton Components up front
Phoenix Gold ZX amps. 
3 x JL 12W6 




























This car rocked out for sure! Always loved the Canton's for their ability to handle volume without breakup or fatigue... 

My personal car was a Nissan 200SX with McIntosh, Butler, and Dynaudio gear. 










My first set of fiberglass kicks made for the Dynaudio System 240 when they were first released...


----------



## ahardb0dy

No where as elaborate as the rest of the installs in this thread but here is my newest addition the Orion 275SX I just installed next to my PPI 2200, Thanks Dereck !!:


----------



## Prime mova

^^^LQQKING GREAT how does it sound?


----------



## ahardb0dy

At first I was ready to send it back as the right side kept going in and out, and I noticed the molex connector didn't seem like it was making good contact, but I got it to connect better and now it is alright. I was worried that the vibration when driving would cause the sound to go in and out again and I would eliminate the molex connector all together if that happened but I drove the car up to my storage and so far so good. It sounds good. I have the front 6.5's crossover pretty high around 100 I think as I don't want them to get over whelmed trying to re produce the low/mid bass. And the subs (full range box running as a sub) is crossed over around 50, I was going to add a pair of 8" woofers to act as a mid bass because I know I probably have a gap in the sound in between the front speakers and the two 12's in the rear, but overall it sounds pretty clean for what I have.


----------



## Old Skewl

Sorry for the B&W photo. Found this pic from my photography classes in college. Pic of my old dead head Sony XR-7500 w/ 10 disc changer in trunk and the EQ/sub crossover in dash. Was mounted in my 88 Toyota Supra.


----------



## Linear Power

Old school part of my car audio system:


----------



## ahardb0dy

I have always liked Sony head units, my first ever head unit was a 2 knob type Alpine that I thought really sucked, I had to buy a FM booster just to get it to pick up any stations (winegard still have it too!!), From the Alpine, back around 87 I bought a Yamaha YCT-40, tuner only deck, it was stolen later on and than I bought this Sony, still have it but the display is crappy. It's a XR-u770 and it made it thru 3 different vehicles before I replaced it with a newer Sony:

this was when it was in the 2001 Dakota I used to have:










this is my current Sony:


----------



## Ampman

ahardb0dy said:


> I have always liked Sony head units, my first ever head unit was a 2 knob type Alpine that I thought really sucked, I had to buy a FM booster just to get it to pick up any stations (winegard still have it too!!), From the Alpine, back around 87 I bought a Yamaha YCT-40, tuner only deck, it was stolen later on and than I bought this Sony, still have it but the display is crappy. It's a XR-u770 and it made it thru 3 different vehicles before I replaced it with a newer Sony:
> 
> this was when it was in the 2001 Dakota I used to have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my current Sony:


I've got one of those Sony XR-U770's with a 10 cd changer for it sounds pertty good I like the motorized face plate high end stuff back in the day one I've got is in mint condition


----------



## n_olympios

If my friend (to whom I lent it a century ago) can find it soon, I'll post pictures of my XR-U700RDS. What a machine that was!


----------



## man114

Was just working on installing this semi old school setup in my 2000 F150 in my spare time. Bought the truck from my Grandpa when he got a new one, he always got generic FM radios and deleted as much of the audio as he could. Wasn't looking for anything special I just thought it would be cool to implement some old gear I had collected.

I'll hide the wiring later behind the rear panel, once I stop and get a different ground wire (I just used some zip cord to see if the amp worked, it was NOS). 

System is two Rockford Punch 8"s, I decided against cutting the boxes to 10s as they were precut for 8s and they were the old subs I had floating around. I liked the old handle screwed to the top boxes, I had another but these look more dated. They're not really bad despite the handles, they're pretty heavy. Ported boxes.

Amp is Alphasonik FA-150C which I think looks pretty cool, cranks enough power for the two smaller subs. Amp is also full range so I'd need either an external crossover, or in my case the head unit has one built in.

Head unit is a Pioneer FH-P85 double din, I managed to fit it into the Ford's opening, I'm going to do a little work to give it a bit more fit and finish. Pretty cool radio for its day, has cassette cd and flipdown face to reveal the cassette. 

Rear speakers are Pioneer 6X8s, forget the model.

Front speakers, not yet installed will be Profiles.

This is also my ultimate in budget cheapness... Here is a breakdown of what this stuff all cost

Pioneer FH-P85 $7 thrift store
Rockford 8s, $12 each clearance Best Buy years ago
Sub boxes, $5 each Goodwill
Alphasonik $35 ebay years ago
Pioneer 6x8s $10 Sears when they were getting out of car audio
Profile front door speakers $5 Goodwill

Grand total minus wiring when all this is said and done? Probably $85 with the wiring and wiring harnass. Pretty cool huh?

I might do another 4 channel amp or two two channels depending on what I've got kicking around as the radio has preouts for sub, front and rear. I'll see what time allows.


----------



## Ampman

man114 said:


> Was just working on installing this semi old school setup in my 2000 F150 in my spare time. Bought the truck from my Grandpa when he got a new one, he always got generic FM radios and deleted as much of the audio as he could. Wasn't looking for anything special I just thought it would be cool to implement some old gear I had collected.
> 
> I'll hide the wiring later behind the rear panel, once I stop and get a different ground wire (I just used some zip cord to see if the amp worked, it was NOS).
> 
> System is two Rockford Punch 8"s, I decided against cutting the boxes to 10s as they were precut for 8s and they were the old subs I had floating around. I liked the old handle screwed to the top boxes, I had another but these look more dated. They're not really bad despite the handles, they're pretty heavy. Ported boxes.
> 
> Amp is Alphasonik FA-150C which I think looks pretty cool, cranks enough power for the two smaller subs. Amp is also full range so I'd need either an external crossover, or in my case the head unit has one built in.
> 
> Head unit is a Pioneer FH-P85 double din, I managed to fit it into the Ford's opening, I'm going to do a little work to give it a bit more fit and finish. Pretty cool radio for its day, has cassette cd and flipdown face to reveal the cassette.
> 
> Rear speakers are Pioneer 6X8s, forget the model.
> 
> Front speakers, not yet installed will be Profiles.
> 
> This is also my ultimate in budget cheapness... Here is a breakdown of what this stuff all cost
> 
> Pioneer FH-P85 $7 thrift store
> Rockford 8s, $12 each clearance Best Buy years ago
> Sub boxes, $5 each Goodwill
> Alphasonik $35 ebay years ago
> Pioneer 6x8s $10 Sears when they were getting out of car audio
> Profile front door speakers $5 Goodwill
> 
> Grand total minus wiring when all this is said and done? Probably $85 with the wiring and wiring harnass. Pretty cool huh?
> 
> I might do another 4 channel amp or two two channels depending on what I've got kicking around as the radio has preouts for sub, front and rear. I'll see what time allows.


Not bad at all, can't beat the price for everything, and I like that amp


----------



## Z-Roc

nice miss those days haha


----------



## Prime mova

dang, man114 need you on my team w/those bargains!


----------



## man114

Ampman said:


> Not bad at all, can't beat the price for everything, and I like that amp


I always liked amps that looked cool with plexi tops, this has always been my fav. I kept it in its box for years before deciding it is time to hook it up.

Though details going back that far are sketchy, from what I've been able to gather that amp was a limited edition of the regular FA-150.

They're not identical though, there is an italian review you can find on google with a bit of searching of the FA-150 dating back to 1992, the resistors on the non power supply side are not arranged quite so nicely to give it that nice symmetrical look and the heatsink is plain sliver aluminum. The circuit board of the regular FA-150 looks fairly standard from the bottom, I found a pic of that, but beause of the fan cooled tunnel it is a bit odd in layout. I'm not sure how the replacing of the resistors to make it look nicer with the plexi top changes the bottom board layout on the underside. I do know the amp is 1ohm stable, but I'm running it bridged into 4 (not that 8s need a lot of juice).

I think it will look fairly nice when I clean up the wiring. I'll probably split the power wire lower down, and branch it to whatever amp/amps I use for the interiors (not going to need much juice). More work on it later as time allows.

The most interesting thing about it, the amp cam with a little green handled screwdriver that actually says Alphasonik in the handle.


----------



## Ampman

man114 said:


> I always liked amps that looked cool with plexi tops, this has always been my fav. I kept it in its box for years before deciding it is time to hook it up.
> 
> Though details going back that far are sketchy, from what I've been able to gather that amp was a limited edition of the regular FA-150.
> 
> They're not identical though, there is an italian review you can find on google with a bit of searching of the FA-150 dating back to 1992, the resistors on the non power supply side are not arranged quite so nicely to give it that nice symmetrical look and the heatsink is plain sliver aluminum. The circuit board of the regular FA-150 looks fairly standard from the bottom, I found a pic of that, but beause of the fan cooled tunnel it is a bit odd in layout. I'm not sure how the replacing of the resistors to make it look nicer with the plexi top changes the bottom board layout on the underside. I do know the amp is 1ohm stable, but I'm running it bridged into 4 (not that 8s need a lot of juice).
> 
> I think it will look fairly nice when I clean up the wiring. I'll probably split the power wire lower down, and branch it to whatever amp/amps I use for the interiors (not going to need much juice). More work on it later as time allows.
> 
> The most interesting thing about it, the amp cam with a little green handled screwdriver that actually says Alphasonik in the handle.


 really cool, I built an amp rack for my old 86 ford truck I've got 1 AUTOTEK 7100 1 AUTOTEK 7050
2 PLUTO'S a series 7 & 8 head unit is a Sony XR-C900 connected to an XDP-U50D Processor and 10 disc changer I've got my components already I just need subs and it's good to go I've got under $250 in everything I think it will sound good I'll find out soon


----------



## soundboy

[email protected] said:


> Just a few pics. of some install's I did late's 90's early 2000's. Perhaps not old school but certainly starting to gain an element of Nostalgia since many of the products used are still highly saughtafter...
> 
> Grand Prix GTP Sedan.
> Canton Components up front
> Phoenix Gold ZX amps.
> 3 x JL 12W6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car rocked out for sure! Always loved the Canton's for their ability to handle volume without breakup or fatigue...
> 
> My personal car was a Nissan 200SX with McIntosh, Butler, and Dynaudio gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first set of fiberglass kicks made for the Dynaudio System 240 when they were first released...



Very nice install of the kickpanel to Dynaudio speakers.. Looks so clean

How was the sound of this?


----------



## StockA4

Well, I'm finally getting somewhere with the car. This is a current install. Also, please bear in mind that this is in no way finished. Nor will this be the final look. I'm getting ready to order some blueprints for the sub enclosure, and I still need to build a rack for the amps. But I threw this together because I was super excited to hear everything.

Here's the deck. Eclipse CD8053








In the doors are a set of Genesis (England) 2 way comps.

Here are the amps and sub. It's a Mini Cooper, so I don't have a lot to work with. but I like the old school class A/B's, and sometimes they run pretty darn big!
















Remember, this isn't what it's going to look like. I just got excited!
And if I had a Hifonics viii crossover of some sort, I'd use it.

Jason


----------



## smgreen20

I'm digging all of that. Nice TREO SSi10. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> I'm digging all of that. Nice TREO SSi10. (correct me if I'm wrong)


You are correct. It's going into a vented enclosure pretty soon.

And thank you!


----------



## WRX2010

StockA4 said:


> Well, I'm finally getting somewhere with the car. This is a current install. Also, please bear in mind that this is in no way finished. Nor will this be the final look. I'm getting ready to order some blueprints for the sub enclosure, and I still need to build a rack for the amps. But I threw this together because I was super excited to hear everything.
> 
> Here's the deck. Eclipse CD8053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the doors are a set of Genesis (England) 2 way comps.
> 
> Here are the amps and sub. It's a Mini Cooper, so I don't have a lot to work with. but I like the old school class A/B's, and sometimes they run pretty darn big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, this isn't what it's going to look like. I just got excited!
> And if I had a Hifonics viii crossover of some sort, I'd use it.
> 
> Jason


That is one beautiful pair of Hifonics Series VIII amps Jason. just awesome and I love that they are going in a Mini of all cars.


----------



## smgreen20

StockA4 said:


> You are correct. It's going into a vented enclosure pretty soon.
> 
> And thank you!


How big will the box be? 

I had an SSi10.44 in a ported box. 1.75 cf tuned to 34Hz pushed by a modded PG ZPA0.3 One of the best setups I've ever had. Loud, low and clean.


----------



## Prime mova

StockA4 said:


> Well, I'm finally getting somewhere with the car. This is a current install. Also, please bear in mind that this is in no way finished. Nor will this be the final look. I'm getting ready to order some blueprints for the sub enclosure, and I still need to build a rack for the amps. But I threw this together because I was super excited to hear everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


Just thinking outside the 'cube' what about some racing stripes on the mini matching the amps in the back, also matching subwoofer grills to the racing wheels on the below Wikipedia pic.


----------



## StockA4

WRX2010 said:


> That is one beautiful pair of Hifonics Series VIII amps Jason. just awesome and I love that they are going in a Mini of all cars.


I told you I'd put the Olympus to good use!


----------



## StockA4

smgreen20 said:


> How big will the box be?
> 
> I had an SSi10.44 in a ported box. 1.75 cf tuned to 34Hz pushed by a modded PG ZPA0.3 One of the best setups I've ever had. Loud, low and clean.


Well, I'm not too sure how big it will be. I was actually going to take the plunge and buy a blueprint from PWK. I'm not in a position to build my own enclosure, and there's no one locally who seems to care about musicality (as opposed to SPL). There are those who don't like his demeanor all that much, but he seems to have that "car as a bandpass thing" down to a science.


----------



## StockA4

Prime mova said:


> Just thinking outside the 'cube' what about some racing stripes on the mini matching the amps in the back, also matching subwoofer grills to the racing wheels on the below Wikipedia pic.


I like what you're saying and I'm partway there. I am going to do a subtle theme of some sort.


----------



## Prime mova

^^ great minds think a like


----------



## bamelanc

Prime mova said:


> ...1980's builds


Are those 2nd gen Punch 45's with dracula plates on the sinks? Upper left? Anyone know if they came like that or if that was an addon. Awesome. I would love to have all my old saw tooths with the fosgate bar.


----------



## daytonawim

Currently working on my 1984 BMW E28 M535iA audio

Alpine 1310R head unit
Alpine 3362 DSP
Alpine 6 cd changer
SLC 210-25 front speakers
Pioneer TSW1750 rear speakers (New old stock)
Helix HXA500 amplifer
MTX subwoofer


----------



## metanium

Some great video footage of Old School installs here:

jl audio history - YouTube


----------



## n_olympios

That's a great video, thanks for posting!


----------



## Car_Audionut

Nice YouTube find.

I like the part at 2:28 "Lou's system consisted of 20 speakers powered by a single 100 watt amplifier". Couldn't quite make out the amp, but it looked like an Art Series PPI.

I remember a neighborhood kid running Four 12" Punch subs with a punch 45 back in the day.


----------



## Audio 1

Car_Audionut said:


> Nice YouTube find.
> 
> I like the part at 2:28 "Lou's system consisted of 20 speakers powered by a single 100 watt amplifier". Couldn't quite make out the amp, but it looked like an Art Series PPI.
> 
> I remember a neighborhood kid running Four 12" Punch subs with a punch 45 back in the day.


The amp was the original 'Pro-Mos' high current amp that was rated at 100 watts @ 4 ohms and 400 watts @ 1 ohm.
Lou's Mustang was the highest scoring vehicle at the 1989 IASCA finals.


----------



## Car_Audionut

Audio 1 said:


> The amp was the original 'Pro-Mos' high current amp that was rated at 100 watts @ 4 ohms and 400 watts @ 1 ohm.
> Lou's Mustang was the highest scoring vehicle at the 1989 IASCA finals.


Thanks for the info. I was trying to guess what amp for a while. I had a feeling someone here would know.

I've always wanted a Pro-Mos Art series, found one locally but could never get the guy to really let go of it even though he posted it for sale.


----------



## bigdwiz

It was specifically a ProMOS 2050, the first ProMOS amp available from PPI (which also won the 100 watt competition amp shootout in CA&E back in 1989)


----------



## bigdwiz

bamelanc said:


> Are those 2nd gen Punch 45's with dracula plates on the sinks? Upper left? Anyone know if they came like that or if that was an addon. Awesome. I would love to have all my old saw tooths with the fosgate bar.


Those are 1st gen P45's...I've never seen them with the dracula logo plates


----------



## Audio 1

Car_Audionut said:


> Thanks for the info. I was trying to guess what amp for a while. I had a feeling someone here would know.
> 
> I've always wanted a Pro-Mos Art series, found one locally but could never get the guy to really let go of it even though he posted it for sale.


I was very fortunate to be able to listen to that car on more than one occasion.


----------



## aaron7

New pics, old setup!

All installed in 1999 by Tweeter here in MA.

The amp rack is hinged for access... I'll get a pic and grab the amp models while I'm in there!

Alpine CDA-7949
Alpine PXA-H600
a/d/s 2 channel amp
a/d/s 6 channel amp
3 sets of a/d/s A6i/m components
3 JL Audio 10W6 subs


----------



## Ampman

bamelanc said:


> Are those 2nd gen Punch 45's with dracula plates on the sinks? Upper left? Anyone know if they came like that or if that was an addon. Awesome. I would love to have all my old saw tooths with the fosgate bar.


Cool pics


----------



## StockA4

aaron7 said:


> New pics, old setup!
> 
> All installed in 1999 by Tweeter here in MA.
> 
> I love it! I have one or two things laying around that I'll probably never use, but the ultimate idea of "collecting" is to USE IT! Looks good man!


----------



## aaron7

Finally remembered to get the pic.

Amps are a P840 and a P2110. Soooooooo many switches and knobs! haha


----------



## Thrill_House

[email protected] said:


> Just a few pics. of some install's I did late's 90's early 2000's. Perhaps not old school but certainly starting to gain an element of Nostalgia since many of the products used are still highly saughtafter...
> 
> Grand Prix GTP Sedan.
> Canton Components up front
> Phoenix Gold ZX amps.
> 3 x JL 12W6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car rocked out for sure! Always loved the Canton's for their ability to handle volume without breakup or fatigue...
> 
> My personal car was a Nissan 200SX with McIntosh, Butler, and Dynaudio gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first set of fiberglass kicks made for the Dynaudio System 240 when they were first released...


Yes Canton, Canton is the **** my brotha!! Love the Dynaudio setup in your ride as well!


----------



## BrianAbington

I know this was up a while back in somebodys world finals pictures but I freaked out when I saw this car!

This was built by Stereo West in Omaha, It was the first car to ever beat Frank Rogeaux's CRX and was THE car that got me interested in car audio. 

I spent so much time listening to this car in my late teens. 

They rebuilt it about 10 years ago with square solos and it was never the same after that. 

It had an alpine monitor deck and changer, RF epx2, old school Kicker cheater amps, 10 18" kicker comps, morel 8" midbass in the doors, Focal comps in the kicks. 

If I remember correctly it had 2" of concrete on the floor. Notice how high up the floor in front of the seats is compared to the console. 

I've been looking for pictures of this install for almost a decade and from what I've heard the only person from stereo west who had pictures of it was Rod Hash and he died a couple years ago so I thought I'd never see it again.

On the whole though this whole thread is really cool. Alot of cars that inspired me, and it's neat to see cars that were around when I was 10 years old and not even aware of this hobby.


----------



## BrianAbington

normalicy said:


>


This was the lightning audio Jetta that had the guy suspended by hooks vinly wrap on the side of it. 

My friend Jerry Johnson was working as the midwest distrobution rep for the company that handled the rockford family. 

I rode in this car with him from Omaha to a car show in Glenwood Iowa and the fiberglass panels squeaked soooo much as they rubbed against each other. It was so annoying it was really funny. He said he was going to get some poly fill and stuff the gaps before his 1,000 mile drive he had the next day.


----------



## normalicy

BrianAbington said:


> I know this was up a while back in somebodys world finals pictures but I freaked out when I saw this car!
> 
> This was built by Stereo West in Omaha, It was the first car to ever beat Frank Rogeaux's CRX and was THE car that got me interested in car audio.
> 
> I spent so much time listening to this car in my late teens.
> 
> They rebuilt it about 10 years ago with square solos and it was never the same after that.
> 
> It had an alpine monitor deck and changer, RF epx2, old school Kicker cheater amps, 10 18" kicker comps, morel 8" midbass in the doors, Focal comps in the kicks.
> 
> If I remember correctly it had 2" of concrete on the floor. Notice how high up the floor in front of the seats is compared to the console.
> 
> I've been looking for pictures of this install for almost a decade and from what I've heard the only person from stereo west who had pictures of it was Rod Hash and he died a couple years ago so I thought I'd never see it again.
> 
> On the whole though this whole thread is really cool. Alot of cars that inspired me, and it's neat to see cars that were around when I was 10 years old and not even aware of this hobby.


You're welcome. Funny thing is that I hadn't developed the film till just a year or so ago because I used some special film that nobody would develop. However, since this thread started (well actually the other show-off thread) I decided to get it developed no matter what. Sadly, I used a cheap camera & I wasn't in any way a pro photographer.

Stereo West actually offered me a job while I was checking it out. I was so close to taking it, but didn't want to relocate. They had a huge presence at the show that year.


----------



## BrianAbington

normalicy said:


> You're welcome. Funny thing is that I hadn't developed the film till just a year or so ago because I used some special film that nobody would develop. However, since this thread started (well actually the other show-off thread) I decided to get it developed no matter what. Sadly, I used a cheap camera & I wasn't in any way a pro photographer.
> 
> Stereo West actually offered me a job while I was checking it out. I was so close to taking it, but didn't want to relocate. They had a huge presence at the show that year.



If you ever find any more photos of this car or any of the other cars you know were from stereo west please let me know.

Also why did they offer you a job? Did they see one of your installs?


----------



## normalicy

BrianAbington said:


> If you ever find any more photos of this car or any of the other cars you know were from stereo west please let me know.
> 
> Also why did they offer you a job? Did they see one of your installs?


I've already developed all that I had. I had one roll that came out completely washed out. I don't know why. I was pretty sad about that.

I'm not totally sure why they offered me a job. I had been installing at a prominent shop in St. Louis at the time & I did know what I was talking about. They also mentioned that they were expanding quicker than they could find decent installers. So I guess it was a case of being the right person at the right time.


----------



## F1Audio

Holy moly this thread is wicked phat! Soooo many memories. Most of mine are from magazines. I wish I never got rid of those mags. I tmust have had every issue of CA&E and AS&S from 93-96 and they ended up in the landfill!

There was a Bronco with PG amps and processors, and Boston Pro speakers and subs. It was a very modest and clean install.....ring a bell?

I was a bit surprised to only find one small pic in this thread of Earl Zausmer's BMW. That was one killer install with the B&W mis and tweets in the motorized dash pods and 15" woofers in the kick panels! Milbert tube power as well. 

Milbert Amplifiers, Most Musical Amplifiers

I have been wanting to do an old school install for years. I think in a '95-'98 GTI VR6. I own one now but it needs too much work to look good. I wish I still had my '96. It was in way better shape. I am looking for a CDA-7939, but might go a bit newer and re-acquire a 8053. I am thinking PG M or MS/MPS amps, Boston Pro or OZ mids/highs, and either JL W6 x 3, OZ, Soundstream Ref or Exact subs....not sure yet....just for fun....you know.


----------



## shawnk

MORE MORE MORE


----------



## n_olympios

For the europeans, this was in a coveted MkI Renault Clio 1.8 16v.


----------



## bamelanc

n_olympios said:


> For the europeans, this was in a coveted MkI Renault Clio 1.8 16v.


Sweet Quart set up in the dash. Are those microphones?


----------



## n_olympios

How cool would that be!  No, they're alarm radars.


----------



## sqchris

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


>


VW Blue Beetle is the guy from Hamilton Ont, think his name is Walker. Awesome install, I went to 95 Finals with him.


----------



## sqchris

My car...


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> This was my 2nd system from around 1990-91. My 1st system was all RF with 2 Punch 45's and a XV-2 x-over. The Sony XEC-1000 in this system was overkill but, I liked the expandability it offered. The PPI 2150M was sweet and is still one of my most favorite amps of all time. I ran it at 2 ohm stereo pushing 4 Kicker free-air's. The Punch 45 ran all the mids and high's with passive x-overs on the tweet's.


Wow!! Nice, I've got a 2150M an 2150AM if I can ever get my little civic all fixed up the way I want it. I want to use them both on a dual voice coil Kicker CVR 15, I know a bit much for that sub but I don't plan on pushing it to its breaking point ? I figure if I use one 15 instead of a whole dang trunk full by building a decent box it should give me all the thump ill ever need, cause all I'm wanting is a good sound with bass I can dang feel lol. An I know what you mean about the 2150 amps that model has always been my all time favorite since my first PPI amp was a 2150AM.


----------



## Ampman

I'm enjoying the heck outta this thread wow you guys got some really cool installs. I wouldn't attempt to show what I've got at the moment I'd get laughed off of here cause it dont look anything like what I've seen so far have mercy very cool thread


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Wow!! Nice, I've got a 2150M an 2150AM if I can ever get my little civic all fixed up the way I want it. I want to use them both on a dual voice coil Kicker CVR 15, I know a bit much for that sub but I don't plan on pushing it to its breaking point &#55357;&#56860; I figure if I use one 15 instead of a whole dang trunk full by building a decent box it should give me all the thump ill ever need, cause all I'm wanting is a good sound with bass I can dang feel lol. An I know what you mean about the 2150 amps that model has always been my all time favorite since my first PPI amp was a 2150AM.


Had a good run with a guy running 1xPunch45...wish I can remember his name. I still have my 2150M which I hope to use one of these days, a truly great performer for PPI.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> My car...


Since I started using taptalk 2 I can't always make head or tales of who owns what. I'm still getting use to it. Is this your car if so really cool install. If you don't mind I ask how many DB will it do ?


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Since I started using taptalk 2 I can't always make head or tales of who owns what. I'm still getting use to it. Is this your car if so really cool install. If you don't mind I ask how many DB will it do ?


This was built for pure SQ and was consistently top in SQ scores. Not sure what 
"db" max but always hit the minimum required with ease. Remember the car only had 100 watts (2xPro Mos50). Cheers!


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> This was built for pure SQ and was consistently top in SQ scores. Not sure what
> "db" max but always hit the minimum required with ease. Remember the car only had 100 watts (2xPro Mos50). Cheers!


That's basically what I'd like to do for my car. I'm not looking to make it the loudest. I just want it to all sound good even at loud volumes.
I've got a Sony Mobile ES XR-C900 tape deck and a Sony CDX-C910 CD player, still unsure at this time which ill use. ill also be using 1 of three Sony processors either the 210EQ, U50D, or 766EQ. I've got quite a few amps so it will be pick an choose. You got a great setup I bet it dose sound awesome. Thanks for the info


----------



## sqchris

Love the Sony Mobile ES XR-C900. I had a Sony tape deck in the glove box and Alpine 7907 in my 1st comp car -1980 Celica Supra.


----------



## Ampman

Did have a Sony CDX-C90 and double wow that thing was so clear, a fellow wanted to buy it and at the time my wife to be that I love more than anything else was needing money for an unexpected bill so.... And it was tough letting that thing go by the way ? but some times life happens. I also think its amazing how God works things out ya know she needed that and its odd how that gentleman asked about it so it all worked out for good. One day I hope to own another CDX-C90, great head unit. Alpine made a lot of good stuff I've never heard a 7907 but I know the ones I have listened to those things sounded dang good. I got my better half a Alpine radio to put in her car haven't installed it yet but hope to soon when time allows


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Wow!! Nice, I've got a 2150M an 2150AM if I can ever get my little civic all fixed up the way I want it. I want to use them both on a dual voice coil Kicker CVR 15, I know a bit much for that sub but I don't plan on pushing it to its breaking point &#55357;&#56860; I figure if I use one 15 instead of a whole dang trunk full by building a decent box it should give me all the thump ill ever need, cause all I'm wanting is a good sound with bass I can dang feel lol. An I know what you mean about the 2150 amps that model has always been my all time favorite since my first PPI amp was a 2150AM.


I had a similar install in my 1st comp car. That was the only carpet you can find at that time.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Ampman said:


> Wow!! Nice, I've got a 2150M an 2150AM if I can ever get my little civic all fixed up the way I want it. I want to use them both on a dual voice coil Kicker CVR 15, I know a bit much for that sub but I don't plan on pushing it to its breaking point &#55357;&#56860; I figure if I use one 15 instead of a whole dang trunk full by building a decent box it should give me all the thump ill ever need, cause all I'm wanting is a good sound with bass I can dang feel lol. An I know what you mean about the 2150 amps that model has always been my all time favorite since my first PPI amp was a 2150AM.


Thanks but, that install was pretty basic even for the late eighties. The Sony XEC-1000 was overkill with only two amps but, I had the intention of expanding that system as money became available. Should have gone with the XEC-700 instead. 
After selling the Trans Am, I picked up a '92 Eclipse and moved some of the equipment over to it. The PPI 2150 and Sony x-over went into the new ride. I traded the 4 Kicker Free-airs to a couple of Solobaric 10's and bought a Epicenter (1st gen.). Used the Nakamichi headunit for only a month or so before picking up a Sony CD player. 
The Eclipse had 6x8's in the "B" pillars so, I routed out enough room for Kicker 6x9 coax Separates. Used kickers tweeters in the factory speaker locations in the dash corners and 5.25" mids in the bottom of each door.
*edit- those Kicker tweeters are currently in my Yamaha tower speakers in my living room! LOL!*

Ultimately, I swapped out the PPI and RF amps for a single PPI 425 Pro Mos and two Oz Audio 250L subs. 
Was always swapping gear in and out. Still have that problem.


----------



## sqchris

Do you still have the 250L. Love Oz stuuf


----------



## SilkySlim

Ok I don't know how this thread has been hiding from me. This is great. Ampman am I helping you out? BTW I have a black PPI 2150 on real nice shape I'll let go. I got it from Big D and brought it in for some AB comparisons.
That dual 50c system I very sounded great! Keep them coming guys I hate my parents threw away all my old mags while at school. Had to be done. I just wish we had all supported them enough to stay in business even for the archive files.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqchris

Agree, I kept mine since the inception of CA &E, AS&S, Carsound and Install news until a few years back when I thought I was done with car audio. I kept a few that interest me.


----------



## Ampman

I had a few car stereo review Mags, just don't remember what I done with them. I've got an old file cabinet they might have fell in behind or under the bottom drawer of it. I've got a whole bunch of popular electronics popular science an popular mechanics mags but they ain't car stereo review ?


----------



## Ampman

Thinking about changing out my Autotek 7100 that's driving a set of 6x9's and in its place using a series 6 Hifonics Odin. It'll give me 25 watts more a channel and it seems to be a bit cleaner as well.


----------



## SilkySlim

That's a shock, cleaner? I absolutely love both amps I don't think you'll notice much difference power wise especially if you are running them full range. I always thought the autotek bts were a little bit more underrated than even the HiFonics. They also seemed to have a little more upper bass/midbass snap. Two exceptional amps though.


----------



## Ampman

I've been playing around with my system today and popped a tape in that XR-C900 and dang that sucker sounded pertty nice. I like how my XDP-210EQ tells me on the radios display I've turned it a bit too loud lol but I really don't need it telling me that cause well my ears tell me all I need to know


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> I've been playing around with my system today and popped a tape in that XR-C900 and dang that sucker sounded pertty nice. I like how my XDP-210EQ tells me on the radios display I've turned it a bit too loud lol but I really don't need it telling me that cause well my ears tell me all I need to know


Curious what song you played
Love the Sony mobile ES systems!


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Curious what song you played
> Love the Sony mobile ES systems!


I listen to Gospel music ? the song I played was I bowed on my knees and cried holy by Michael English. In that song there is a lot of hard hitting drumbeats I also like some jazz on occasion I play lead guitar at the church I go to so the jazzy stuff is kinda cool.


----------



## Ampman

Found a tape today that I wasn't sure what was on it. So popped it in the old XR-C900 and the blame thing had a film of something that got all over the tape path and now its all garbled up sounding ? gotta yank it out and clean/demag the heads. It's about time for a little cleaning I reckon anyway. I was thinking about an old Sanyo shaft model tape deck I had some years ago, I can still remember how it looked but the model it was I can't recall it at all lol. It was actually a set that came with speakers. It didn't have any pre-amp outs or anything but that thing had a very clean sound in my opinion. I could turn the volume nearly wide open on that thing a little over 3/4 of the way up before the onset of audio distortion it didn't have a bass or treble control just a tone control. Even though there were nothing to increase the bass response that thing would flat out thump for only like 7 1/2 watts per channel. I believe if I would have got the next model up with all the bells an whistles don't think I would have ever let it go, they just had a good solid clean sound. They made a lot good quality stuff back then not knocking anyone's newer setups or anything but I just always enjoyed how the older things sounded. That makes me think of a set of sparkastatic as folks would call them lol 6 1/2, 3 way speakers I had, I know those were as cheap as you could get however those things had a really good sound. Always liked the amount of bass they would produce. Been a long time ago


----------



## sqchris

I have a roomful of car audio stuff that I am slowly organizing and I know that I have/had an Alpine and a Nak tape player. If I ever find them, I will hook them up!


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> I listen to Gospel music &#55357;&#56842; the song I played was I bowed on my knees and cried holy by Michael English. In that song there is a lot of hard hitting drumbeats I also like some jazz on occasion I play lead guitar at the church I go to so the jazzy stuff is kinda cool.


I have on occassions listened to gospel but my true love is jazz and blues.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> I have a roomful of car audio stuff that I am slowly organizing and I know that I have/had an Alpine and a Nak tape player. If I ever find them, I will hook them up!


Wow I've heard those NAK'S are are flat out awesome, never owned one but bet its nice. I need to organize what I have for sure, at the moment all my goodies have that closet effect lol can you post a pic of the NAK I'd like to see it and post the spec's I know that thing has got way better perimeters than my XR-C900.


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Wow I've heard those NAK'S are are flat out awesome, never owned one but bet its nice. I need to organize what I have for sure, at the moment all my goodies have that closet effect lol can you post a pic of the NAK I'd like to see it and post the spec's I know that thing has got way better perimeters than my XR-C900.


I will as soon as I find them....still looking for the 2150 and kept finding other stuff I have another house that I keep all my toys. The plan for me is to organize them when I retire. I am sort of a disorganize car audio hoarder.


----------



## SilkySlim

Ok so I am so embarrassed over some of posts. I blame out on Swype and being on the road. speaking of installs my temp install sounds good it may become more permanent.

2 Lanzar Opti 2200 1 bridged per door on 5 1/4" Oz superman components
1 Lanzar Opti 500 8 ohm mono on 12" IDMAX IB

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampman

SilkySlim said:


> Ok so I am so embarrassed over some of posts. I blame out on Swype and being on the road. speaking of installs my temp install sounds good it may become more permanent.
> 
> 2 Lanzar Opti 2200 1 bridged per door on 5 1/4" Oz superman components
> 1 Lanzar Opti 500 8 ohm mono on 12" IDMAX IB
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That's one heck of a setup that's more than I got going at the moment, still not sure rite now what I'll use in my Civic a lot of debate there.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> I will as soon as I find them....still looking for the 2150 and kept finding other stuff I have another house that I keep all my toys. The plan for me is to organize them when I retire. I am sort of a disorganize car audio hoarder.


My better half says I'm a hoarder I really can't see where she gets such an absurd idea as that hehe ?


----------



## sqchris

That's why I keep another house to keep my stuff. Everytime I buy a vintage gear, I just tell her that I've had it for awhile in storage She says the same thing with her shoes and bags!


----------



## Ampman

I've been looking at the prices that OS stuff is going for on eBay and even if a lot of it broke its still going for a crazy high price. We all must not be too insane as others call us for collecting so much. Think that pertty much says there's nothing like it


----------



## SilkySlim

Yea there have been some things going for crazy used prices though it's still less than wholesale and demo car discounts back when they were new. My favorite old stuff is still extremely good. 
Next temporary phase. Adding mid to make it three way I like to rest my leg against the door and it make the image collapse when my knee covers the 5 1/4. I t could figure out a way I would keep the 5 1/4 up past dash height. One of the best mids ever in my option so buttery smooth. 

2 Lanzar Opti 100's or 150's bridged to an OZ tweet and adding a Morel or dyn mid to each pillar..
2 Opti 200's bridged on two Oz 200L 8" or other 8" in the kicks
1 Opti 500's bridged on 1 IDmax 15".


----------



## Ampman

Prices are still better than when new for sure. Even if a old skooler needs a transplant of sorts their still worth the monies spent for the repairs. I done quite a bit of surgery on one of my PPI 4100AM.S. but to me it was way worth all that had to be done.. getting that blame liquid nail out of it wasn't no cake walk but with a heat gun an a few days pulling that goo outta there an fixing the original problem it had which was a blown channel, running jumpers to put the broke grounds together close to the RCA'S, using a torch set to bend the bottom cover back into shape after the person before had to pry it off and messed it up I still ended up with a awesome sounding OS amp that others would have give up on and tossed it. And I done all the work myself. I've got pics of it before I removed all that junk ill try to upload them when I can but this is it as of now still a few traces of that goo in there but works great  its an ugly duckling until I can give it a good paint job but I still like it.you can see on the transformer some of that goo.


----------



## vwdave

Time for me to add some old pics that I just found.
BMW with cyclone and other PG gear:



Caprice...old school...





Soundoff...dually...




Stroker van...yes that was me back in my skinny days:



My jeeps install (first car, first "system")...first amp install for me, i didnt do the speakers:








random cars:


----------



## kbuggins

Damn I always wanted to check out one of those PG cyclones. How did those actually sound?


----------



## vwdave

kbuggins said:


> Damn I always wanted to check out one of those PG cyclones. How did those actually sound?


I cant say first hand, that guy in the BMW wouldnt let me listen. From my understanding people were using them incorrectly. They are not a normal subwoofer but more of a sub-subwoofer. They are best used in conjunction with a couple of 10s or even a 12. IIRC that BMW had 10" subs in the front floor boards.


----------



## smgreen20

That is correct, you don't NEED a 10'' or 12'' sub in conjunction with the Cyclone. If you want to FEEL your bass, then by all means yes, add a 10'' or 12''. I had one for a few years though I never used it in an install, but did play it a few times. Great sub, should've kept it...


----------



## eisnerracing

Wow found this pick on page 8 or 9 I remember the alpine dodge ram when it was white w/ colored graphics.
Around 1998 it rolled into my shop for me to re install all the new 
Equipment And have the truck painted red / install the new play loud graphics . I removed all the v12 amps replaced them with the new expert v12 amp / swapped the alpine bass 200 subs for the new zr woofers 
Repaired the fiberglass cracks and reprinted the fiberglass tub in the bed. Funny I had to connect a come-a-long to the metal roof supports in the shop to lift the box !!
Replaced the 1" plexiglass that covered the box. Pulled out the cva1000 to install a iva800, dva5200 all new highs (dd drive I think) it's been so long ago 
It's sounded really good - warm and solid strong bass 
Ahhhh the good old days - thanks to Cecil sweet the alpine rep for the southeast ! I have known this man for years after I completed this for alpine . If I remember there were a few of these trucks 4 I think and 3 others shops had to do the same thing


----------



## bigdwiz

Here's my buddy Jason's 1990 Mazda B2200 custom mini truck. It has been featured in several magazines over the years and was recently pulled out of storage, where it sat for 17yrs! Old school Orion, Alpine, AudioControl, Soundstream, even a Sega Genesis and Bell Atlantic corded cell phone mounted in the center console! It is an amazing time machine!! 

I have a 10 minute plus video showing off the truck as well:

Old School Orion HCCA Amps and XTR 15 Subs Mini Truck Flex 100 Watts - YouTube


----------



## eisnerracing

Found a pic of the original install with the cva1000 before I swapped it for a iva800 and dva5200


----------



## eisnerracing

A pic of the alpine dodge with the old bass 200 12" subs under 
1" plexiglass with a cab blow thru


----------



## smgreen20

After a long 2 weeks of trouble shooting my tuck, it goes like this: thought my U-joints were bad, nope, so we thought my drive shaft was bad, nope! Then we discovered it was my transfer case, the chain inside it has stretched. A coworker over heard and gave me this number to call. This guys friends wife feel asleep at the wheel in theIrish Silverado and was parting it out, CHEAP! I got the transfer case, both door panels, both A-pillars, both front and rear drive shafts and both tail light harnesses, all..for $180.00

I only bring this up because I wasn't going to change my install until I could get some factory speaker grills for my truck. Now as of 1hour ago I have installed in the doors : LANZAR MWS6.5 mids and TWS tweeters. 

Mids powered by a LANZAR Opti150, tweeters by an Opti50 and the sub (is changing to?? Yet) powered by an Opti500. I'll get pics up tomorrow. Of to the fireworks show.


----------



## smgreen20

I have decided on the sub, not old school but... Image Dynamics IDQ10v3D2. Won't get to hear it until next Friday. I'll be out of state til Thursday.


----------



## SilkySlim

Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## smgreen20

I'm still trying to tune in the Mids /Highs as the tweeter is about 20'' lower and the mid is no longer sealed. A lot more tame the LANZAR tweeters are over The Clarion SSS tweeters. 

Sub won't be until next week as we'll be gone on vacation until Thursday.


----------



## SilkySlim

The suspense is killing me?


----------



## smgreen20

Sorry man, didn't have the time I thought I would to fine tune it. Right now the lower mid range is weak and the 3k Hz range is harsh. Just haven't been able to find the time. It's killing me, you can count on that.


----------



## jowens500

Here are some we did in the mid to late 90's. Sorry these are pictures of pictures but it's the best I got.


----------



## smgreen20

Well, I think I'm going to pull out the LANZAR MWS6.5 mids and the TWS tweeters. Mostly because the mid is to much for the doors. To much as in, their motor structure is huge and the way they're installed, it makes putting the door panels on a real pain in the ass, and the right side is vibrating something bad. 

I'm torn between which two set of mids I should use now. I just found the sub I've been after, though not OS it fits the bill perfectly and my wallet, a PG RSDC122 12" sub. So.. the mids/tweets combo I have to choose from are:

Phoenix Gold XS165's

Phoenix Gold ZeroPoint ZCS51's 

or Clarion SRS1600's

The XS165 is a 6 1/2" set as is the 1600, the ZCS51 is the 5 1/4" set and I'm really trying to stay with the 6 1/2"ers. I'd like to keep the sub/mids/tweets the same brand. OCD?? But the 1600 fit the power of the amps I'm using better.

What to do, what to do?


----------



## SilkySlim

What is the sensitivity ratings? Did you have any Lanzar DC series? I know the "6.5" is closer to a 7 though. I have been very impressed with those. As far as OS are concerned the OZ supermans are hard to beat. NS recommendation morel tempo and primo sub for budget system performs way beyond the price.


----------



## smgreen20

Just so everyone knows, as long as the Mids motor structure is smaller then The LANZARs, I'm going with the phoenix gold XS set.


----------



## SilkySlim

Sound fun!


----------



## SilkySlim

Sound fun. I want to hear the results.


----------



## SilkySlim

I love trying different configs.


----------



## Changchung

Build in Venezuela back in the 90`s



















I install for Bob Abreu a system in his Supra, 1991



















A small system for a costumer, Mustang



















My first car and my first system in USA 1993, I mean for me, I have build a lot of system before that...










I have yet the LAsound 220 amp with box and everything...


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice OS


----------



## Ampman

One of these first days I hope I can put my install on here. Gotta install it first though lol heck just don't seem to have enough time to mess with it. Maybe ill get time soon I hope, those are some nice installs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

Ampman said:


> One of these first days I hope I can put my install on here. Gotta install it first though lol heck just don't seem to have enough time to mess with it. Maybe ill get time soon I hope, those are some nice installs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Can't wait to see it! Btw I'm up in your neck of the woods this afternoon.


----------



## Ampman

SilkySlim said:


> Can't wait to see it! Btw I'm up in your neck of the woods this afternoon.


Sorry bro I didn't see this post until earlier in the evening. Wish I'd of known.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polariford

I am looking for the specs on a THA-2000 amp. Is it 2 ohm capable when bridged?


----------



## StockA4

Polariford said:


> I am looking for the specs on a THA-2000 amp. Is it 2 ohm capable when bridged?


No. 4 ohms bridged. That amp isn't built to run like that.


----------



## Polariford

I appreciate that. I did try it briefly and it puts out pretty good and moved my 12"dvc cvr wired at 2 ohms alright. It did start to warm up the amp tho. I will use it as a 2 channel stereo amp after all. Thanks


----------



## StockA4

Almost forgot.

The Orions were a very temporary install (hence the wiring mess).








The 2250 shredded the first set of 8w6's I put on it.


----------



## StockA4

This is current, and while plenty powerful, they still don't sound like my Orions.

















^^My other set of 8w6's. I can safely say that unless you've listened to these, you really have no idea!


----------



## SilkySlim

? As strong as the orion or not? What did you like about the Orion beasts and or the PA's?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StockA4

SilkySlim said:


> ? As strong as the orion or not? What did you like about the Orion beasts and or the PA's?


Powering the 8w6's: Less power and less control than the Beast.
Powering the CDT ES620 Golds: Less detail than the 2150SX.

The more I listen, the more I want to put my Orions back in. Or try out some Phoenix Gold MS/MPS. And I'm not saying the Quakes aren't good. These are excellent amps by anyone's standards. I think the biggest benefit for me is the fact that these amps generate zero noise. Seemed like I was always trying to track down noise when I used my Orion or Hifonics VIII amps. My ears are a little OCD, so that's probably why I haven't pulled these yet.


----------



## MCLSOUND

Thats because the orions have seeked out your system noise with super detail? ??? LOL


----------



## StockA4

Noise. As in when I step on the gas. 

And with my Orions, it wasn't all the time either. I replaced all of my wiring, made new (and better) grounds, and everything I ran had been completely overhauled. Drove me nuts.


----------



## imjustjason

I hadn't seen these before. Cool stuff, about as old school as it gets.











I have seen this one, but included it, because... Boston.


----------



## SUX 2BU

^ It would be sol cool to see Wayne take the Terminator out again and YouTube it or something after all of these years. The investment into that thing back in 80's and 90's dollars was ridiculous. I wonder too if he still has Eruption or did he sell that?


----------



## n_olympios

I don't think Wayne still owns the Terminator. I could be wrong though.


----------



## oldschoolbeats

BrianAbington said:


> I know this was up a while back in somebodys world finals pictures but I freaked out when I saw this car!
> 
> This was built by Stereo West in Omaha, It was the first car to ever beat Frank Rogeaux's CRX and was THE car that got me interested in car audio.
> 
> I spent so much time listening to this car in my late teens.
> 
> They rebuilt it about 10 years ago with square solos and it was never the same after that.
> 
> It had an alpine monitor deck and changer, RF epx2, old school Kicker cheater amps, 10 18" kicker comps, morel 8" midbass in the doors, Focal comps in the kicks.
> 
> If I remember correctly it had 2" of concrete on the floor. Notice how high up the floor in front of the seats is compared to the console.
> 
> I've been looking for pictures of this install for almost a decade and from what I've heard the only person from stereo west who had pictures of it was Rod Hash and he died a couple years ago so I thought I'd never see it again.
> 
> On the whole though this whole thread is really cool. Alot of cars that inspired me, and it's neat to see cars that were around when I was 10 years old and not even aware of this hobby.


dang i know this is an old thread but reading that rod hash died i had to reply, i bought 10's of thousands of dollars of stuff from him, he was great to me and a great salesman, after he quit working at stereo west i never seen him after that. That red civic in that picture i actually have pictures of that car after it was redone with squares, the pictures are of it sitting on the showroom floor with rod leaning on the car talking to the heavy set black guy that worked there at that same time period, i think his name was kevin. God i still cant believe Rod died....


----------



## oldschoolbeats

and that red crx was around the same time the red mustand cobra was always on the showroom floor, it was owned by kane ****, the car is actually still around town, also the old stereo west competition truck which i think was a nissan or mazda?


----------



## FLYONWALL9

audionutz said:


> Damn guys, seriously, this is like the best thread I've seen in a very, very long time! I know it sucks to scan pix, but PLEEEEEEEEEEASE keep em comin! Im like a kid in a candy store!
> I swear I will return the favor with some vintage shots as soon as I get some free time


Steve,

Were you ever able to find any photo's from the show in
Ft. Walton. Pretty sure that show was in Oct. I remember
a girl had a car display all decked out with spider webs.
Not sure what she did when she had to go outside to be
judged. 

That if I'm not mistaken was my first show and I was in a
red CRX Si. I'm pretty sure it had a single 10" Solo Baric
Alpine amps, and a Sony stack. I didn't carry around a
camera back then, just a massive VHS camera. I need to
figure out how to convert it and post to this thread. If its
still laying around


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Here is my first install I did back in 1989 in a 1982 Ford EXP
AudioControl 4XS
Three Rockford Fosgate Punch HD amps, Punch 30HD, 45HD and 75HD with two Lanzar 10s and punch mids and tweets.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Here is a old school install my friend did.




























Then he pulled it all out and redid the install to this


----------



## jsketoe

Absolutely love this thread...saw team mates cars from 97 -99 in there. Nice.


----------



## hemimaddness

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Micksh said:


> FLYONWALL9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always LOVED the old OZ Superman stuff....the subs weren't ridiculously loud, but just sounded smooth and realistic...the mids and tweets were phenomenal too...
> 
> 
> 
> That car belonged to Steve Head
Click to expand...


----------



## SUX 2BU

ZapcoTravis, that install is incredible! Rockford Pro subs , Audiophile front stage and Power1000 gear......the best of RF right there, period. Just awesome.


----------



## outroku

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Why would anyone want dual cd changers?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


In the late 80s, I chose a Technics cassette deck and TWELVE-disc CD Changer because it held 2 more discs than a Sony. It simply held more music.

This pic is the first I've ever heard of running more than one CD Changer. I _think_ Sony's from the early 90s had the ability to daisy-chain.

Children of the mp3 era have no clue how limited music choices in a car used to be. Before CD Changers, it was a single disc player. Before that, it was a cassette player with reverse play. Before that, it was a cassette player that you had to eject to play the other side. 8-track folks loved when their song ended halfway through the song, then resumed on the other side.

When self-burned CDs loaded with mp3s came out, where you picked out your own music, I thought I had found the holy grail.


----------



## outroku

imjustjason said:


> I hadn't seen these before. Cool stuff, about as old school as it gets.


Simply AWESOME! Freaking 1985! Unbelievable.

And his choices of EV equipment! EV is what propelled me full throttle into car audio. A buddy of mine in 1987 put a pair of EV tweeter horns, pair of EV midrange horns and pair of EV 15s, that his grandfather got from an old amphitheater from the 70s, into the back of a VW bug and hands down it was the loudest system in the 80s that I heard. Passive crossover and all powered off of 60x2 Craig amp.

Because of my impressions, in early 1988, I special ordered a pair of new EV 15s from a guitar shop and ran them free-air in a trunk, run off of a 1st Gen Orion amp, a 2350gx, the biggest amp Orion made at the time. Sounded amazing for its time.

No wonder the caption in that video says "Eight EV Horn Mids Would Make Your Ears Bleed."

I absolutely believe it. Two horns off of very little power made mine ache. And it was beautiful. Cannot imagine what EIGHT of them sounded like.

I still cannot believe that video. 1985! That guy was GOD!


----------



## rob feature

I was organizing some stuff today & ran across some old photos of my first ride. Sorry for the photo quality up front. These are scanned 20+ year old prints. And I was a lousy photographer back then. 










A 1989 Civic Si with the springs cut down 2 inches all around and a lot of miles. It kept giving for 13 faithful years before moving to a new home. I used a lot of equipment in this thing along the way. This is a snapshot of one of them. 

Concord CD2 & MSI Monolithic Preamp up front. This area changed the most. I was constantly swapping head units & EQs, etc. The cigarette lighter was re-purposed. I modified the internals to complete the circuit to the turn-on wire when it was pushed in. When it was in the 'normal' position the amps would not turn on. I could pull the lighter out & take it with me if someone was working on the car. 










MB Quart 6.5 separates up front. I forget the model number, but these things sounded soooooo sweet. Not too many folks were doing custom pods and such back in the day, and for some reason these tweeters never moved. I think the space behind the door was too shallow.










I bridged the 2 rear channels of the (PPI made?) Crutchfield 4x50 to power the center channel. IIRC I used the positive from each driver - with the rear Alpine coax fills wired normally. I know, sounds funky, but it worked. Those little Infinity 3" center channels didn't last long though. I usually replaced them after a year or so. I'm sure the heat from cutting into my air ducts didn't help there. Not sure what I was expecting when I cut in there, but I got a lesson on cutting into things that day 










It did nice things for the staging though. It mostly concerned itself with vocals and that's what was needed. 

Center channel grill with small Infinity logo










Amp rack and enclosure. This was built by a couple of friends of mine - a shop owner & his installer of Total Sound Solutions in North Alabama. On the board is a Crutchfield 4x50 (which I understand was made by PPI), and a Concord CA 200.2; both at 4 ohms, MSI electronic crossover and Street Wires fuse block. I still have that fuse block. Wish I had the rest. 










In the enclosure were 2 CV 12s. I forget the exact model, but they had grey almost fleckstone-looking die cast aluminum baskets. IIRC they were tuned to 32 Hz and were good for 136 dB. 










These things sounded fantastic & satisfied both the basshead and the audiophile in me. They eventually wound up in a couple of really funky experimental enclosures. I hope I run across those pics. I have more boxes of photos to go yet. Fingers crossed. 

I did this mostly for fun, but wound up entering a couple competitions...both at Sound on Wheels in Huntsville. It placed 2nd and 3rd in the 501-1000 Watt (Novice?) category those 2 shows. I was stunned to win anything and still think it was hella cool to actually win something for just hanging out with stereo people all day & letting someone score my stuff. 

Richard Clark showed up to one of these shows in the Speaker Works Grand National & was parked close to me at some point. I noticed him just sitting in the car goofing off & went over and introduced myself. He wound up giving me a full tour of the car and playing a few songs for me. That car. Errmagerr. It shattered a lot of things I thought I knew about audio. Clark was kind enough to come over & endure the Civic's version of _Sultans of Swing_ and provide feedback afterward. 

Makes me kinda miss the scene finding these. What REALLY sucks is seeing the prices some of this old gear is commanding. I literally GAVE lots of it away about a decade ago when I was moving. Derp.


----------



## mrnix

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



outroku said:


> In the late 80s, I chose a Technics cassette deck and TWELVE-disc CD Changer because it held 2 more discs than a Sony. It simply held more music.
> 
> This pic is the first I've ever heard of running more than one CD Changer. I _think_ Sony's from the early 90s had the ability to daisy-chain.
> 
> Children of the mp3 era have no clue how limited music choices in a car used to be. Before CD Changers, it was a single disc player. Before that, it was a cassette player with reverse play. Before that, it was a cassette player that you had to eject to play the other side. 8-track folks loved when their song ended halfway through the song, then resumed on the other side.
> 
> When self-burned CDs loaded with mp3s came out, where you picked out your own music, I thought I had found the holy grail.


I know it's an old post, but yes, the 90s Sonys had the ability to control multiple Cd/MD changers. It required a unilink adapter, I have one, I think it's called an XAC-30 or something like that. I have that and an XA-300, one is the Aux-in adapter, and the other is the 3 in 1 controller. At one point, I had a 6 disc MD changer in the dash, and a 6 cd changer under the passenger seat. I think those unilink adapters work with the current Sonys, too, but most people don't have much need for CD changers, not when you can burn 50+ entire CDs onto a DVD disc and play it there.


----------



## wagonmaster

Great thread. remember the old school installs. Those where the days.

Tim


----------



## FLYONWALL9

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



audionutz said:


> WOWZERS!!! This is farkin AWESOME!!! Such good memories...this, my DIY friends, was the first install in the civic. Circa 1994/95. I recall the Ft Walton show well  I remember being jealous of the dude with the vintage HiFonics amps, and the toyota with dual alpine DSP processors!
> 
> Thanks again for posting this!!!
> Steve


Steve, time to step back in the time machine. A fellah on Ebay has a pair of your 12's for sale, one is NIB the other looks slightly used. When you get them (and I know you want them) do an all old school build and we'll meet up for a Fort Walton fairgrounds reunion of sorts. I still have't finished my 911 with all the Oz/Blade/Sony XES stuff. 

I wish I could get in touch with the guy that had the Toyota with dual Alpine processors. A good friend of mine did the install in that car. I wouldn't at all be surprised if he still had it exactly like it was back then. 

Cheers, 
Scott


----------



## 1styearsi

i love it!!!!


----------



## duxslayer

So much fun rolling through these pics - the wild setups and HUGE amps crack me up now, but were so freaking cool when I was on the IASCA circuit


----------



## ScotnEmily

Today I was looking through some old boxes and I found some pictures I took about 22 years ago. They are not very good, I was 16 and my camera sucked. On top of that I did not realize until the pictures were developed that the camera was stuck on telephoto. So all the wide full shots I took turned into bad partial shots that didn't show the whole car. That being said I took pics with my phone of the best ones I had and thought I would share. The first was a really sweet custom precision power van. It was airbrushed like the art series amps. It had 4 10" flat PPI subs.

































































The next was a truck with 6 15" Orion subs right behind the front seats. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

